# Things About the Fandom That Irk You



## Glitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Haven't seen this one, but I'm sure it's been done a several million times.
Anyway.

_Stuff about the furry fandom that really gets under your skin.  Just list it.
_*GO!* 

For me:
1. Cub Porn.  Sorry (not really), but to me it's like pedophilia, fantasy or otherwise.
2. Poor anatomy.  We don't need cocks the size of teeter-totters and boobs that equate to a watermelon each.
3. The *literal* raping of my childhood.
4. Crappy drawing overall.  When people with little skill should work harder on NON-PORNOGRAPHIC drawings to build up said skill instead of drawing something that looks like it was done by a retarded kindergartner. 
5. Fursuits with genitalia.  Because people look at me weird for my NORMAL fursuit thinking it'd be some spooge-covered sex toy.
6. Otherkin/people who think they REALLY are anthropomorphic creatures.
7. Furs who treat the fandom like a hugbox.
8. Furs that can't take critique.
9. Zoophiles that think furries are their total BFF's. 
10. Furs that haven't seen the light of day since they discovered the fandom and smell funny from the Fritos and overall grime covering their bodies.

(Don't get me wrong.  There are some VERY talented artists in the fandom.)

There is a *lot* more, but I'll just cut it off there.

(But, #3 I can live with.  That is what the whole Internet is for, pretty much.)

(Edit: Hate cub porn.  Can live with cub art.  Typed wrong thing..  Bear with me.  Woke up at 7 on a SATURDAY.  Which pisses me off.)


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

Trolls.  They piss me off more than anything, although some can be funny.
Stories that rush the sex and/or get to the sex to fast
Really sucky drawing


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 17, 2010)

The Den.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> The Den.



I don't even venture there. It gives me a headache and stomach cramps.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2010)

adog said:


> Stories that rush the sex and/or get to the sex to fast
> Really sucky drawing



So basically furry that doesn't live up to your standards irks you?

You must be permannoyed.



SnowFox said:


> The Den.



This.


----------



## torachi (Jan 17, 2010)

People not being chill about it. Making a big deal outta the situation. Lame.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> The Den.


Nailed it.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Cub Porn. Tame Cub art is fine, sometimes even cute.
Some Watersports art. It can get eerie.
Trolls, even though I am one.
Humans in the fandom. This place is for Furries, dammit.
Spammers who spam useless shit on topics.
Fucking weirdos who paw off to pictures of real life pets.
Beastiality/Zoophilia. Plushophilia is fine.
The fact that most Furry art is yaoi. I like yaoi, but I prefer het.

That's all I can think of, for now.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Humans in the fandom. This place is for Furries, dammit.


SPECIESIST!



MeisuWeasel said:


> Beastiality/Zoophilia.



Right, like we'll believe now that you said you don't like humans :V


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 17, 2010)

Most furry terms. Mainly stuff like yiff, yiffing, yiffy, paw off.. What's wrong with just saying sex, fucking, horny, and jack off?

Cub porn. I can handle cub art. For the most part, it's like looking at a picture of somebody's character of when they were a cub. Even if it's a picture of a cub playing around in a bathtub, or running across the living room naked, I'm fine with that. But when it comes to cubs doing stuff they shouldn't be doing, like giving their dad oral, I draw the line.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Everyone who gave that guy SRS HATECRIMES for suggesting Avatar would appeal to furries.

YOU KNOW WHO YOU AR--


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> SPECIESIST!
> 
> 
> 
> Right, like we'll believe now that you said you don't like humans :V


 

I hate humans. Sorry, that's just how I am. I have a mate, who is also a Fur. And I take my Furryness more seriously than anyone I have ever met.


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Most furry terms. Mainly stuff like yiff, yiffing, yiffy, paw off.. What's wrong with just saying sex, fucking, horny, and jack off?


 
Yes.  This^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 17, 2010)

Furfags.  :|


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I hate humans. Sorry, that's just how I am. I have a mate, who is also a Fur. And I take my Furryness more seriously than anyone I have ever met.



My cat run away from the desk once I viewed this. It must have felt it's backside being threatened :V


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> My cat run away from the desk once I viewed this. It must have felt it's backside being threatened :V


 

I don't fuck animals. Plus, I HATE Felines. Except Nekomatas.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

People who expect to be welcomed with open arms because everybody here is of the furry 'minority' and we all stick together like glue blah blah. When in reality, we're just like any other community pretty much.

In my opinion at least.

And how we/some people here put 'fur' into any word, to make it a furry term. It make me _fur_ious. Hurr.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 17, 2010)

Mostly the trolls. Also some furry terms, like furiends. I'm fine with the yiff though because I think it's easier than saying furry porn.


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 17, 2010)

I really hate that fact that everybody that i know, either knows the "fandom" as all about porn, or does not knows it exists. I hate being one of 4 people at our school that love anthro art. Also people think that the fandom likes to have sex with animals, wrong. (exhales) well time to be the big guy and ignore them and not to have a retaliation.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> People who expect to be welcomed with open arms because everybody here is of the furry 'minority' and we all stick together like glue blah blah. When in reality, we're just like any other community pretty much.



There's no reason people should be dicks, though.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 17, 2010)

-Furries that think that their opinion is the only one that matters, their point of view is the only correct one, whatever evidence you try to counter it with.
Especially when they get angry about that, and start calling you a troll or something >.<

-Nutjobs that try to explain their fandom to the press, as nothing but a fetish. Bleh...

Trolls: Why hate them? quite a few of them are actually funny, and some of their targets need little help to make themselves look like complete morons... Except for when a "Troll" tries to troll a random, intelligent, emotionally stable person... "Fail".


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> There's no reason people should be dicks, though.


No, of course not. Not in any online community. But there are trolls in every online community I've ever visited, and the only difference here is that  so many people come here expecting there not to be any trolls among the furry members.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> -Furries that think that their opinion is the only one that matters, their point of view is the only correct one, whatever evidence you try to counter it with.
> Especially when they get angry about that, and start calling you a troll or something.


Sure is every third person on the Internet.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I don't fuck animals. Plus, I HATE Felines. Except Nekomatas.



I'd say it's good that my dog is dead, but hell knows :V



Harebelle said:


> Sure is every third person on the Internet.



Totaly wrong. Two thirds, if not more.



CerbrusNL said:


> -Nutjobs that try to explain their fandom to the press, as nothing but a fetish. Bleh...



People who fool themselves that it's more than a fetish, and try to advertise that :V


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'd say it's good that my dog is dead, but hell knows :V


 

NECROZOOPHILIA IS BAD FOR MEISU (and also just plain GROSS)


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> I really hate that fact that everybody that i know, either knows the "fandom" as all about porn, or does not knows it exists. I hate being one of 4 people at our school that love anthro art. Also people think that the fandom likes to have sex with animals, wrong. (exhales) well time to be the big guy and ignore them and not to have a retaliation.


 
At least there are others.  I am the only one.  Stupid judgemental arrogant nonfurries :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

1. Ugly art, about 50% of it.
2. Gay art... well I have never seen it, but as long as it doesn't have flying penis it's okay.
3. Cub porn... I can kind of bear it, but who would want to watch purrmeshes with small penis doing gay stuff?
4.Trolls, I am not one of them, you suggest yourself what I am.
5. I am not a bad guy.
6.Zoophila, it's sick, but when Zrcalo said something about fucking a fo-well in the end that was funny.
7. You, yes YOU.
8. The fact that I can't find any.
9. The fact that I will get many hate messages as "FAGGOT" if I ever showed I have a contact with furries.
10. The face that I love cute furries.
11. The fact that about 90% of the cute furries are not real.
12. The fact that tails are cute.
13. The fact that almost no furries consider me as a person because I look like a troll.
14. The fact that no furry has talked with me real time for a long period, except one that has delays.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> People who fool themselves that it's more than a fetish, and try to advertise that :V


I respectfully disagree.
For example, I have this piece favourite'd: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2062769/
Why? Because its sexually attractive to me? Nah, more like its a nice piece, nice emotions, the situation etc...
I'm not saying the fandom is "Only not" a fetish, it's "Not only" a fetish, and that's my opinion.
Besides, Im not advertising it.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 17, 2010)

hehe.

Cub/nappy porn.
Zoophiles.
The whinging. Oh god, the constant, pathetic whinging. 
The pointless drama.
The terrible fursuits/art. Just because you made something does not meen it should automatically be celebrated - keep practising, improve! Also, if all our fursuits looked like awesome works of art, we might not get the piss ripped out of us so much.
Sparkledogs.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

The FAIL spelling & grammer. Dammit, it's not your. IT IS YOU'RE.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh boy this is gonna be a long list
1)Furries that don't realize the youtube war is over
2)Furries that don't realize that 2 times out of 3 when someone "trolls" you it is really either someone that just signed up and thought "Oh I can look at porn" and turn off the mature content filter.
3)Furries that don't realize when someone actually trolls you most of the time it's by other furries in the fandom.
4)How there's practically a witch-hunt against troll.
"We found a troll, may we burn her?"
"Wait how do you know she is a troll?"
"She turned me into a newt!...  What I got better."
5)Furries that think the fandom is supposed to be all hugs and that thinking everyone should accept you as you are.
6)Artists that don't realize when someone is giving them a critique to help them get better because they love the person's work and want to help them get better and the artist screams "TROLL!"
7)Furries that think if someone hates your fetish that makes them a troll
8 )Zoophiles that haven't realized everyone hates them and they need to leave the fandom.
9)(read the whole thing first)Babyfurs that haven't realized 2/3 of the fandom hates them.
10)People at furrycons that don't clean their shit up after they leave, seriously people clean up!
11)Furries that go in front of television and don't think about what they say.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

The pervasive lack of anything resembling intelligence, tact, or common sense.

Also the social ineptitude that seems to go along with being borderline retarded.

Also the zoophiles/pedophiles/etc. that like to pretend that there's nothing wrong with making/looking at/selling porn of animals/children/etc.

Also that there are so many damn enablers (see above).

Also the furries that complain about bad pornography when we CLEARLY have MUCH BIGGER PROBLEMS in the fandom.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh boy this is gonna be a long list
> 1)Furries that don't realize the youtube war is over
> 2)Furries that don't realize that 2 times out of 3 when someone "trolls" you it is really either someone that just signed up and thought "Oh I can look at porn" and turn off the mature content filter.
> 3)Furries that don't realize when someone actually trolls you most of the time it's by other furries in the fandom.
> ...


 

I smell a YGOTAS reference

THE TROLLS, OH THE TROLLS


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> The pervasive lack of anything resembling intelligence, tact, or common sense.
> 
> Also the social ineptitude that seems to go along with being borderline retarded.


???

wat u men i dun geddit???


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh boy this is gonna be a long list
> 1)Furries that don't realize the youtube war is over
> 2)Furries that don't realize that 2 times out of 3 when someone "trolls" you it is really either someone that just signed up and thought "Oh I can look at porn" and turn off the mature content filter.
> 3)Furries that don't realize when someone actually trolls you most of the time it's by other furries in the fandom.
> ...


What animals!
But really it might be the local arse or redneck.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> For example, I have this piece favourite'd: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2062769/
> Why? Because its sexually attractive to me? Nah, more like its a nice piece, nice emotions, the situation etc...
> I'm not saying the fandom is "Only not" a fetish, it's "Not only" a fetish, and that's my opinion.



Are you on sites with simialr art, only human? If yes, you are absolutely right. If not, think a moment about why. :V


CerbrusNL said:


> Besides, Im not advertising it.



Others do.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh boy this is gonna be a long list
> 1)Furries that don't realize the youtube war is over
> 2)Furries that don't realize that 2 times out of 3 when someone "trolls" you it is really either someone that just signed up and thought "Oh I can look at porn" and turn off the mature content filter.
> 3)Furries that don't realize when someone actually trolls you most of the time it's by other furries in the fandom.
> ...



Thank you for saying everything I was too lazy to type.
*tips her hat*


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 17, 2010)

1. The inability of furries to use the thread search bar.
2. The furries who have a victim complex.
3. The furries who can't take criticism.
4. The furries who don't realize that furry is not an orientation. 
5. The furries who announce they're furry the second they meet someone.
6. The furries who think the hate isn't deserved.
7. Babyfurs.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 17, 2010)

Furs who say trolling them is like neonazism


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Haven't seen this one, but I'm sure it's been done a several million times.
> Anyway.
> 
> _Stuff about the furry fandom that really gets under your skin.  Just list it.
> ...



Why did you post this in off topic when it should be in the den?

I love how people associate cub porn with pedophillia yet rant and rave when a troll associates furry porn with zoophillia. Personally I don't see the difference, I mean furry porn is basically there because people like the stuff, and it is basically animal people. Cub porn, to me is no different to any other furry porn art out there. It is all fictional, it is all based on fictional characters no matter what is drawn. I mean why does no one cry over the rape porn that is drawn, or the vore or any other hard core pictures?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

the people in it.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the people in it.



Us too? D:


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

Everything.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Us too? D:



Your avatar is eating itself.
D:


----------



## Attaman (Jan 17, 2010)

+ Victim Complexes.  Seems to be disappearing, and being replaced with 
+ Furry Pride / the need to shout from the Mountain Tops that you're a Furry.  It's a hobby.  You don't need to shout it.  You don't need to be pride-filled.  Do you see Whittler Pride?
+  Piss-poor anatomy that is not intentional. If you're purposely drawing something like your heads the size of a torso (Chibi style, for instance), it's fine.  But, well, arms that go down to people's ankles.  Breasts that float and could hide a child between them.  Legs that have two or more extra joints that don't belong.  And so on.
+  That, to many people, it's a safety shelter / escape zone for Misanthropes.  They joined the fandom just as an excuse to justify their hatred of humanity.  Often times, they develop into Otherkin and eventually Otherkin that think the Fandom = Otherkin, and that if you aren't you're obviously a troll validating their hatred of the ebil humanity.
+  Those that can't take art critique.  To be fair, they're in most fandoms.
+  Those who think trolls must be evil evil hambeasts that dwell in their mother's basement and solely spread lies of the fandom.  I can understand ire towards some trolls - just like how someone could hate furries for shoving fox titty in their face, a Furry might hate Trolls for spamming shitting fox dick-nipples in their face.  However, there's a difference between that, and thinking that any negative opinions toward the fandom makes you a troll and instantly out to get them.
+  Similarly with above, the cries that anyone who disagrees with you / doesn't find a Furry Community a hugbox is a troll.  Just like it ruins the impact of calling someone a Nazi if you call everyone bad a Nazi, it ruins the impact of labeling someone "troll" if you insist 80%+ of the population on the internet is trolls.
+  Fursuits with genitalia.  Way to fuck it up for others so that you can play out your fetish.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 17, 2010)

_*dawns psych-glasses _

The seeming need of furries to criticize the same things in the fandom again and again to separate themselves from what they perceive as "lesser" creepers than themselves. The "baww sum moar" and "they're furries lol" memes being prime examples of this behavior. 

_*removes psych-glasses _


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Us too? D:



not all of you.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 17, 2010)

The fandoms public reputation.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 17, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> The fandoms public reputation.



That there is none?


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Jan 17, 2010)

The den, just checked it out for the first time.lolz  The reputation, my neighbor a news reporter for instance thinks being a furry means dressing up as a mascot and mollesting children, we're not all pedophiles! thats only maybe 20% of the fandom


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2010)

The sex and stupidity. Jesus fuck I just like anthro animals I'm not some sick fuck who jacks off to animal dicknipple porn while having cyber sex with someone pretending to be a wolf/fox hybrid. People _claim _it's not all about sex and then you see half the front page of this forum filled with WHAT DO YOU JACK OFF TO or WHAT DO YOU THINK IS THE SEXIST PORN ARTIST?!?! Actions speak louder than words assholes...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The sex and stupidity. Jesus fuck I just like anthro animals I'm not some sick fuck who jacks off to animal dicknipple porn while having cyber sex with someone pretending to be a wolf/fox hybrid. People _claim _it's not all about sex and then you see half the front page of this forum filled with WHAT DO YOU JACK OFF TO or WHAT DO YOU THINK IS THE SEXIST PORN ARTIST?!?! Actions speak louder than words assholes...



H&K is right, A large number of threads made are related to sex/porn in someway. Or non sexual threads end up with people having a conversation about sex/yiff in one way or another. And yet everyone says "But it's not about sex!" 

Get the FA admins to tally up how many nude/porn whatever pics there are to the number of clean art there is, I bet the porn has a greater number. 

Believe it or not this site gets guests, the guests could be people just curious to what the fandom is about, or people thinking about joining, but a forum full of threads/posts related to sex in someway is not going to look good.

It irks me when people complain about the fandoms reputation when in reality it is the fandoms OWN fault for getting such a reputation.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> H&K is right, A large number of threads made are related to sex/porn in someway. Or non sexual threads end up with people having a conversation about sex/yiff in one way or another. And yet everyone says "But it's not about sex!"
> 
> Get the FA admins to tally up how many nude/porn whatever pics there are to the number of clean art there is, I bet the porn has a greater number.
> 
> ...



Exactly, people cry, whine, and moan about how evil people make the fandom look bad, but it's their own god damn fault for drawing so many dog dicks. I know artists who don't associate with the fandom because it's filled with dog dicks and giant boobs instead of people drawing interesting things. Not to mention with all this complaining nobody actually _does_ anything...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly, people cry, whine, and moan about how evil people make the fandom look bad, but it's their own god damn fault for drawing so many dog dicks. I know artists who don't associate with the fandom because it's filled with dog dicks and giant boobs instead of people drawing interesting things. Not to mention with all this complaining nobody actually _does_ anything...



There isn't much that can be done. 

Crappy pictures drawn and then claimed to be "art" pisses me off. Someone else mentioned about art that looks like something a kindergartner drew is just....not what I classify as art. I hate pictures that look like they were rushed with a pencil and nothing looks right on it and/or out of place. I also hate art that shows oversized anatomy like dicks and boobs, keep it real people! Pictures of like gangbangs, or lots of cum everywhere or hardcore shit I also hate. I only DL solo females, or m/f together in a romantic setting. Anyway that is enough about what types of art irks me. 

Other than bad/crappy art and the whiners, I don't think much else irks me......Oh yeah people who go around other sites like YT and yell FURRY PRIDE! or PROUD TO BE FURRY! I hate that too.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There isn't much that can be done.
> 
> Crappy pictures drawn and then claimed to be "art" pisses me off. Someone else mentioned about art that looks like something a kindergartner drew is just....not what I classify as art. I hate pictures that look like they were rushed with a pencil and nothing looks right on it and/or out of place. I also hate art that shows oversized anatomy like dicks and boobs, keep it real people! Pictures of like gangbangs, or lots of cum everywhere or hardcore shit I also hate. I only DL solo females, or m/f together in a romantic setting. Anyway that is enough about what types of art irks me.
> 
> Other than bad/crappy art and the whiners, I don't think much else irks me......Oh yeah people who go around other sites like YT and yell FURRY PRIDE! or PROUD TO BE FURRY! I hate that too.



Oh no, there is a lot that could be done. People could just not accept it and bitch them out of the fandom. But nobody will because people use it as a means to escape the "cruel society that doesn't accept them" (GEE I WONDER WHY THEY ARN'T ACCEPTED? :v) So nobody will be like "Dude you suck and draw disgusting pornography, GET THE FUCK OUT!"


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Another thing...wen people intrude into your honestly-made thread and slay it with their words of hatred. Some threads deserve it, but not all of em.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 17, 2010)

On a serious note - the complete lack of support for clean art.  Talented artists leave this fandom in droves simply because the work is incredibly unrewarding if they're not willing to draw porn.  The major furry art galleries, FA included, are geared towards getting people to their porn with a minimum of dealing with "other" art as possible, and a top-notch artist can spend half a year on a work that only sells for $80 at a con auction, while lesser works go for several hundreds or thousands in the next room just because they have dog dicks in them.  There's nothing wrong with porn, but for a fandom that claims not to be fetish-oriented, we sure leave the family-friendly elements out in the cold.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> On a serious note - the complete lack of support for clean art. Talented artists leave this fandom in droves simply because the work is incredibly unrewarding if they're not willing to draw porn. The major furry art galleries, FA included, are geared towards getting people to their porn with a minimum of dealing with "other" art as possible, and a top-notch artist can spend half a year on a work that only sells for $80 at a con auction, while lesser works go for several hundreds or thousands in the next room just because they have dog dicks in them. There's nothing wrong with porn, but for a fandom that claims not to be fetish-oriented, we sure leave the family-friendly elements out in the cold.


 

I second this motion. Yes, I only draw clean art. Partly cuz I FAIL at yiffy stuff, but mostly because clean stuff is just better. I don't draw clothes on Furs since I'm no good with that, but I also DO NOT draw the "bits" on my Anthros/Ferals.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

My biggest complain about the fandom? The price of admission to cons is getting more and more out of hand. The thought of forking out 100 dollars for a basic registration, on top of a weekend staying at a 120 dollar a night makes me sick.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> My biggest complain about the fandom? The price of admission to cons is getting more and more out of hand. The thought of forking out 100 dollars for a basic registration, on top of a weekend staying at a 120 dollar a night makes me sick.


Hobbies can be expensive.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hobbies can be expensive.


 

Yes, it breaks many a ball. I need a job.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I second this motion. Yes, I only draw clean art. Partly cuz I FAIL at yiffy stuff, but mostly because clean stuff is just better. I don't draw clothes on Furs since I'm no good with that, but I also DO NOT draw the "bits" on my Anthros/Ferals.



I third it.

Ya know I have just thought of some ideas that could help the fandom a lot.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Yes, it breaks many a ball. I need a job.


I had a job, but not anymore. Fuck you temp periods... At least they say they're hiring me once a spot opens up...


----------



## Lobar (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I third it.
> 
> Ya know I have just thought of some ideas that could help the fandom a lot.



It would help if more conventions and art galleries made some effort to showcase clean art.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It would help if more conventions and art galleries made some effort to showcase clean art.


It comes down to taking personal responsibility. Conventions shouldn't have to change how they are run. If artists feel that the fandom is too sexually represented they will limit what art they showcase.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I third it.
> 
> Ya know I have just thought of some ideas that could help the fandom a lot.


 

Share with us your sage wisdom, oh awesome Black Squirrel


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 17, 2010)

If something in the fandom irks me, it's almost always related to something dealing with the fandom itself, not outsiders.

You have people out there who have no self control within this fandom. They think that they "Need" to advertise their fetish's to EVERYONE. Then they get persecution complex's when people tell them "We don't need to know that!" or "Stop pushing it into our faces". Or "I am not going to cater to your interest, sorry".

The whole Media versus Furry thing can become irksome...much of it is perpetuated by furries who choose to say or do those stupid things before reporters and the camera. They choose to be rating bait. People need to stop poking fingers at the media as the real reason we get a bad rep.

We have a bad reputation because we made that reputation. Now not all of us deserve it but there you have it. I could say more but other people have picked up on some other points I would mention rather well. So there is no point repeating some of what has been said.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 17, 2010)

Furries who seem to believe that they can "redeem" themselves or something by denouncing the rest of the fandom. I'm not talking about "I hate like cub porn" and such  mind you, I mean the ones who constantly complain about the fandom as a whole.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Furries who seem to believe that they can "redeem" themselves or something by denouncing the rest of the fandom. I'm not talking about "I hate like cub porn" and such  mind you, I mean the ones who constantly complain about the fandom as a whole.


Agreed.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 17, 2010)

The ugly people who smell like pee. :< And live in their parents basement filled with plush toys.


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 17, 2010)

Lesse....

1) The fact that people think we all dress up, have sex and orgies.
2) The fact that that is true for some furs, and they declare they're proud of it.
3) The fact that it's true for 75% of the fandom
4) The fact that art is wasted mainly for pron.
5) The fact that most of that isn't even possible, and neither is it real.
6) The fact that there are idiots who actually believe that they're an animal.
7) The fact that I'm not doing something against the above.

I can totally go in a long winded speech over my emo-ness or whatever people may call it, but I think I need some endorphines...I'll go find some chocolate. =D Chocolate makes me feel better.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Furries who seem to believe that they can "redeem" themselves or something by denouncing the rest of the fandom. I'm not talking about "I hate like cub porn" and such  mind you, I mean the ones who constantly complain about the fandom as a whole.



Agreed.
I try not to denounce the fandom...  
But some parts should be.

And besides.
I'm no better than the next schmuck.  *shrugs*


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 17, 2010)

Furries that consider themselves an "internet race" of people. And that that means they can report things they don't like as racism and hate speech.

That's not how that fucking works.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Furries that consider themselves an "internet race" of people. And that that means they can report things they don't like as racism and hate speech.
> 
> That's not how that fucking works.



I can shorten this to "retarded furries irk me". 

Cause they irk me too.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can shorten this to "retarded furries irk me".
> 
> Cause they irk me too.


 

Morons, the bane of this community.


----------



## Kiszka (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I hate humans. Sorry, that's just how I am. I have a mate, who is also a Fur. And I take my Furryness more seriously than anyone I have ever met.


Being a furry doesn't make you not human...
I think the term you are looking for is normies.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Jan 17, 2010)

Like others have said, cub porn and bestiality. 

Though also people worrying about "coming out" to their parents as a furry. You don't need to make a huge deal, or even tell your family about, liking art and stories revolving around animal-people.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> Being a furry doesn't make you not human...
> I think the term you are looking for is normies.


 

Therianthropy. It's a bitch.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Therianthropy. It's a bitch.



People who pretend to be something else other than what they really are irk me.


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 17, 2010)

What's wrong with felines?


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, people that claim to "hate humans".

Because even if you think you have a doggy soul you're still as of now a human.

derp


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 17, 2010)

I am a Thanator.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

RipperFang said:


> What's wrong with felines?



Who said there was something wrong with felines?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Who said there was something wrong with felines?



stinky cats.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Oh yeah, people that claim to "hate humans".
> 
> Because even if you think you have a doggy soul you're still as of now a human.
> 
> derp



I think they are just nuts that hide behind a furry shell to much. They don't have an animal soul, they are just to chickenshit to face reality so use therianthropy as an excuse to hide from the harsh cruel reality.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

RipperFang said:


> What's wrong with felines?


 

Except for Nekomatas, Felines are bad news


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> stinky cats.



Asked a silly question didn't I. lol


----------



## Attaman (Jan 17, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Oh yeah, people that claim to "hate humans".
> 
> Because even if you think you have a doggy soul you're still as of now a human.
> 
> derp


I can understand some people hating humans.

I just wish to whatever deities may-or-may-not exist that the majority of them would pick excuses that _don't vaporize with ten seconds deconstruction_.  "I hate humans because they cover too much of the world / let retards continue to breed."  I'm cool with that.  "I hate humans because they're the only species that fight and without humans there'd be no violence and no murder or rape and WE'RE KILLING THE WORLD GUYS!" makes me want to punch someone through the monitor if not for the fact that their head's so far up their own ass as to be protected by their rib-cage.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Except for Nekomatas, *Felines are bad news*



Elaborate.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I can understand some people hating humans.
> 
> I just wish to whatever deities may-or-may-not exist that the majority of them would pick excuses that _don't vaporize with ten seconds deconstruction_.  "I hate humans because they cover too much of the world / let retards continue to breed."  I'm cool with that.  "I hate humans because they're the only species that fight and without humans there'd be no violence and no murder or rape and WE'RE KILLING THE WORLD GUYS!" makes me want to punch someone through the monitor if not for the fact that their *head's so far up their own ass as to be protected by their rib-cage.*



Lol, I just lol'd.

I hate some humans too, not all, just some. But I don't see why some people have to create this "I have an animal soul and I am gonna take da fandom soooooooo seriously to escape reality cause I dun like humans" shit.


----------



## Delta (Jan 17, 2010)

Dramawhores.
Self righteous buggers who think every debate they get into is a personal attack on their interests or morals.
"Free artz" dweebs and all the other ingrates who possess the "compliments for art" mentality. Seriously, I don't even draw and I find that shit annoying.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I can understand some people hating humans.
> 
> I just wish to whatever deities may-or-may-not exist that the majority of them would pick excuses that _don't vaporize with ten seconds deconstruction_.  "I hate humans because they cover too much of the world / let retards continue to breed."  I'm cool with that.  "I hate humans because they're the only species that fight and without humans there'd be no violence and no murder or rape and WE'RE KILLING THE WORLD GUYS!" makes me want to punch someone through the monitor if not for the fact that their head's so far up their own ass as to be protected by their rib-cage.



I mean I can kind of understand if you want to be spiritual and Magic Carpenter just isn't doing it for you, but misanthropy to that extent is just embarrassing, especially if someones hiding being the "Oh no _you_ guys suck but _I'm_ actually a Tiger ghost so I'm awesome".


----------



## Attaman (Jan 17, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I mean I can kind of understand if you want to be spiritual and Magic Carpenter just isn't doing it for you, but misanthropy to that extent is just embarrassing, especially if someones hiding being the "Oh no _you_ guys suck but _I'm_ actually a Tiger ghost so I'm awesome".


What's worse is when they make the later bit just so they can provide five seconds more support to their claim that all humans, say, are murderers, or that any human would tear the skin off an animal and watch it squirm for giggles.  Obviously, those who wouldn't - which conveniently is only them, their circle-jerk buddies, and a select few who might later become circle-jerk buddies - are not truly human, even if they feel themselves to be.  

Occam's Razor, buddy.  There's much simpler ways to explain why not everyone will skull-fuck a horse than "Oh well they're not really human you see they're really possessed by this animal who when it passed away from its old body it accidentally got transfered to a human form and grew up having to be separated from its family and confused about..."  Like, say, admitting that not every human wants to skull-fuck a horse.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Winds said:


> Dramawhores.
> Self righteous buggers who think every debate they get into is a personal attack on their interests or morals.
> "Free artz" dweebs and all the other ingrates who possess the "compliments for art" mentality. Seriously, I don't even draw and I find that shit annoying.


 

Gime fr33 artz nao

But yeah, beggars are annoying


----------



## Delta (Jan 17, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> The ugly people who smell like pee. :< And live in their parents basement filled with plush toys.


Add this to my list.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 17, 2010)

The fact that I can't seem to log in to FA without seeing a penis on the "recently uploaded" section.
That the Transformation sub-genre is so incredibly sex-based.
Babyfurs.
That there are so many amazing artists here, because I am not one of them.
Therianthropy


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 17, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> The fact that I can't seem to log in to FA without seeing a penis on the "recently uploaded" section.
> That the Transformation sub-genre is so incredibly sex-based.
> Babyfurs.
> That there are so many amazing artists here, because I am not one of them.
> Therianthropy



Put the filter on and you'll solve that rather quickly.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I am a Thanator.



Secksy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 17, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Secksy.



RAAAAAWWWWWRRR


----------



## Glitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> RAAAAAWWWWWRRR



I SEE YOU, THANATOR.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 17, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I SEE YOU, THANATOR.



*gurgle gurgle bite bite* RAAWWWRRR


----------



## Glitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *gurgle gurgle bite bite* RAAWWWRRR



*jumps off cliff into river*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *gurgle gurgle bite bite* RAAWWWRRR



Tut tut..Remeber Zrcalo? _Foxes_ are food, wolves and dragons are friends!


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 17, 2010)

All of it.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Tut tut..Remeber Zrcalo? _Foxes_ are food, wolves and dragons are friends!



You're making him miss out on a smorgasbord if you don't let him eat wolves.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> You're making him miss out on a smorgasbord if you don't let him eat wolves.



Hmmm...you do have a point.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hmmm...you do have a point.



Cut out me for the reason of mechanical... ness?
Not good for a poor wittle gastrointestinal tract.  c:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

THnigs about the fandom that irk me....
The drastical change from 0 to XYZ.
Why every furry gets to be so drastical?!?!?!!?!?!?! Furry words, furry "*", furry behavior, furry... looks from outside, plushies, shoes with paws on them.

*Facepark*

And don't say things like *facepingas*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Cut out me for the reason of mechanical... ness?
> Not good for a poor wittle gastrointestinal tract.  c:



I suppose that is a good enough reason for exclusion.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I suppose that is a good enough reason for exclusion.



Phew...
Good...  

Being eaten isn't ever very high on my list of things to do.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 18, 2010)

What irks me about furry fandom?
1.  Fat people....
2.  bad anatomy
3.  furries use words like irk
4.  The fact that there is nothing to do as a furry.  i mean wtf are you suposed to do?  Theres nothing but a few scattered collections of porn and awesome yet useless costumes


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

footfoe said:


> What irks me about furry fandom?
> 1.  Fat people....
> 2.  bad anatomy
> 3.  furries use words like irk
> 4.  The fact that there is nothing to do as a furry.  i mean wtf are you suposed to do?  Theres nothing but a few scattered collections of porn and awesome yet useless costumes



The costumes aren't useless.

I use mine for volunteering and for going to conventions...and every once in a while fur-suit friendly meets are planned in my area and I get to go suit up and brighten people's day, making them smile and laugh.


----------



## Reednemer (Jan 18, 2010)

Everything in it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

footfoe said:


> What irks me about furry fandom?
> 1.  Fat people....
> 2.  bad anatomy
> 3.  furries use words like irk
> 4.  The fact that there is nothing to do as a furry.  i mean wtf are you suposed to do?  Theres nothing but a few scattered collections of porn and awesome yet useless costumes



The word - hump.
It explains furry.


----------



## Salem Kylar (Jan 18, 2010)

The need to force their beliefs or views on life on others.  If your a furry, fine. That doesn't mean you run around telling people by wearing ear or tail in public and TRYING to get attention.  Also, do NOT go on TV and talk about it.  The couple who went on the tyra banks show should be shot... >.<


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Salem Kylar said:


> Also, do NOT go on TV and talk about it.  The couple who went on the tyra banks show should be shot... >.<



This.
Fucking This.

And as far as the tail-in-public thing goes, I only did that once while out-of-suit, and that was when I went bowling with my friend.  Otherwise, I'm not the dip that would wear that at school or just on some shopping trip.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

You know I just realized something for the most part the things listed everyone hates about the fandom seem to be very similar or just worded differently.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I hate humans. Sorry, that's just how I am. I have a mate, who is also a Fur. And I take my Furryness more seriously than anyone I have ever met.


God damn -- To hate the very species you are is pretty serious. I recommend getting counseling. :\


----------



## Salem Kylar (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> This.
> Fucking This.
> 
> And as far as the tail-in-public thing goes, I only did that once while out-of-suit, and that was when I went bowling with my friend. Otherwise, I'm not the dip that would wear that at school or just on some shopping trip.


 

I have a tail as well, but I only wear it to a meet or around the house with my mate if we're feeling silly.  I would never wear it in pulic though unless it was part of a costume, like for halloween.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> This.
> Fucking This.
> 
> And as far as the tail-in-public thing goes, I only did that once while out-of-suit, and that was when I went bowling with my friend.  Otherwise, I'm not the dip that would wear that at school or just on some shopping trip.



Normally I would never wear a tail out in public beyond things like meets, and conventions.

But...my area is rather PETA heavy with it's head-quarters being here and all. So I've started wearing a real tail (it's smallish) more often when out and about but it's more as a statement kind of thing that has nothing to do with being a furry.

I leave the faux tails for furry related stuff or Halloween week.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I just realized something for the most part the things listed everyone hates about the fandom seem to be very similar or just worded differently.


 
This is true.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Normally I would never wear a tail out in public beyond things like meets, and conventions.
> 
> But...my area is rather PETA heavy with it's head-quarters being here and all. So I've started wearing a real tail (it's smallish) more often when out and about but it's more as a statement kind of thing that has nothing to do with being a furry.
> 
> I leave the faux tails for furry related stuff or Halloween week.



Oh GOD.
Don't say the P word!!

Are you in Norfolk, VA?
I pray for your soul....  That is one corrupt organization.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> This is true.


We should make a thread titled "Things that piss of the fandom and when to know even furries hate you" and pretty much summarize what's been said here.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We should make a thread titled "Things that piss of the fandom and when to know even furries hate you" and pretty much summarize what's been said here.



Hm.
I say, that is a splendid idea.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Oh GOD.
> Don't say the P word!!
> 
> Are you in Norfolk, VA?
> I pray for your soul....  That is one corrupt organization.



...maybe.

I hate the fuck out of that organization. Few things exist that can instantly invoke pure thoughts and feelings of hatred for me. That group is one of them. Thinking about them makes rage build up inside.

You know, when your college is not that far from their HQ, wearing a real tail can be quite a statement against them.
I would relish the moment if one of those Petaphiles chose to come up to me and rage about me wearing a tail from a real animal. When I talk to PETA members...sometimes those members quit PETA not too long after. Wearing a real tail to college is bait. It's bait for the PETA members that I know are around there to approach me and say something. That opens up discussion, discussion that can lead to yet another loss of a member to that group.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Salem Kylar said:


> I have a tail as well, but I only wear it to a meet or around the house with my mate if we're feeling silly.  I would never wear it in pulic though unless it was part of a costume, like for halloween.



Hell, I walk on my toes around the house.  
Not for acting like a fur and pretending to be digitigrade, but just something I've always done since I was little.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ...maybe.
> 
> I hate the fuck out of that organization. Few things exist that can instantly invoke pure thoughts and feelings of hatred for me. That group is one of them.
> 
> ...



I am right there with you.  I want to spit on anything that PeTA touches.  

Yeah, I keep my cat well-fed, groomed, safe, and loved, making sure she's healthy and happy.
Yet - seeing as little miss Ingrid Newkirk knows all - Mystic isn't happy, she's MISERABLE because I am oppressing her.

And that fish I had at lunch will come back to haunt me in my dreams.  
Oh, wait.  SEA KITTEN.
That sea kitten will come back to haunt me and kill my land kitty.

God....  I can rant forever about this collection of imbeciles.  
These people are the ones that can piss me off in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm. Now that I think out it, nothing irks me about furries.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I am right there with you.  I want to spit on anything that PeTA touches.
> 
> Yeah, I keep my cat well-fed, groomed, safe, and loved, making sure she's healthy and happy.
> Yet - seeing as little miss Ingrid Newkirk knows all - Mystic isn't happy, she's MISERABLE because I am oppressing her.
> ...



I'm the same...I could almost rant forever and ever. But I know, that if I don't like PETA there is not much I can do except be honest with people who care about animals and try to steer them away or get them to quit PETA when I can. There are better organizations to support.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hmm. Now that I think out it, nothing irks me about furries.



Honestly, while there are some quirks about the furry fandom that get to me, a number of them are no different from the general populace.

Still no excuse to tolerate some of it, though.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> And as far as the tail-in-public thing goes, I only did that once while out-of-suit, and that was when I went bowling with my friend.  Otherwise, I'm not the dip that would wear that at school or just on some shopping trip.



I would. D: If only because I feel as a femme I can get away with it.
But I'm also the type that would go out in full Gothic Lolita garb if I had that kind of money.
Or other types of costumes. >_>

And no I'm not really an animu nerd. I just like the Gothic fashion mixed with an element of cute.

... I also don't really care what people think to that much of an extent.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 18, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Honestly, while there are some quirks about the furry fandom that get to me, a number of them are no different from the general populace.
> 
> Still no excuse to tolerate some of it, though.


 
Lets face it, you guys are an easy target.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Lets face it, you guys are an easy target.



Can't deny that.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I hate humans. Sorry, that's just how I am. I have a mate, who is also a Fur. And I take my Furryness more seriously than anyone I have ever met.


Furry is a *hobby* not a lifestyle or spirituality.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Get the FA admins to tally up how many nude/porn whatever pics there are to the number of clean art there is, I bet the porn has a greater number.


Actually you'd be wrong. Roughly 1/3 of the submitted artwork is mature/adult, the rest fall mostly into the General category which is visible to guests. I do not have the exact figures off the top of my head, but if you search net-cat's posts you'll find them soon enough.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Actually you'd be wrong. Roughly 1/3 of the submitted artwork is mature/adult, the rest fall mostly into the General category which is visible to guests. I do not have the exact figures off the top of my head, but if you search net-cat's posts you'll find them soon enough.


I can see that.
It's just like how people thought the internet would be mainly porn.
But a google search shows otherwise.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm actually starting to get annoyed with the amount of militant atheists, at least on this forum.

Otherwise, the tolerance of unacceptable behavior is off-putting as well.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm actually starting to get annoyed with the amount of militant atheists, at least on this forum.
> 
> Otherwise, the tolerance of unacceptable behavior is off-putting as well.



I'm an atheist, but I respect others as long as they don't get up in my face and try to cram religion down my throat.   It's just as bad as an atheist just being a total dick to every Christian he/she/it sees.

Unacceptable behavior being?
That is a very wide definition.
To one person, that could be randomly whipping out genitalia in public (which is certainly my definition) while to another it could be chewing on your nails.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Unacceptable behavior being?
> That is a very wide definition.
> To one person, that could be randomly whipping out genitalia in public (which is certainly my definition) while to another it could be chewing on your nails.


You must be new here. I've got some screwed up fetishes, and everyone jokes about it as if it's not really there. The elephant in the room, etc.

Which is weird, most people get harassed constantly here for their fetishes.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You must be new here. I've got some screwed up fetishes, and everyone jokes about it as if it's not really there. The elephant in the room, etc.
> 
> Which is weird, most people get harassed constantly here for their fetishes.



I'm old enough here to know that you switch species a lot.  :3

I have some jacked up fantasies, but I keep those up in my twisted little head.  No need to be sharing things like that, at least to me.


----------



## Hyasinth (Jan 18, 2010)

Pretty much everything you put, OP, although 3 doesn't bug me (because I can still enjoy my childhood stuff with no issue. Trust me, Transformers is my biggest fave from my childhood and still, and it's raped left right and Friday, and I just distance myself from it.) and 6, well Otherkin don't bother me particularly unless they force it on me, its their business what they believe and if they're not hurting anyone I don't care. [Although the current Navikin (take a guess what current to movie characters they might be referring to) drive me bananas, I just ignore it and move on.]


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 18, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You must be new here. I've got some screwed up fetishes, and everyone jokes about it as if it's not really there. The elephant in the room, etc.
> 
> Which is weird, most people get harassed constantly here for their fetishes.




It's different when that person is someone you respect or see as a friend.
I know it shouldn't be, and shouldn't really be accepted. But a lot of us are
non-judgmental to friends and such. When it's someone we don't know or 
don't care about though it's usually a different story.

Granted.. I don't like any of that shit. (Vore, Babyfurs, Cub shit..) 
But I'm not going to beat everyone I see who once mentioned an interest in it
with a cyber faceball bat to get my distaste for their interests known.

I'll only argue if the subject asks for my opinion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm actually starting to get annoyed with the amount of militant atheists, at least on this forum.


Yeah I agree, I just avoid religious threads now cause the second they catch wind that you're not an atheist you get raped & gang banged by them.  :V


Well not much you can do about it though, you can lock threads trying to convert someone to a religion cause it violates the rules but you can't lock threads trying to make people atheists.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> Pretty much everything you put, OP, although 3 doesn't bug me (because I can still enjoy my childhood stuff with no issue. Trust me, Transformers is my biggest fave from my childhood and still, and it's raped left right and Friday, and I just distance myself from it.) and 6, well Otherkin don't bother me particularly unless they force it on me, its their business what they believe and if they're not hurting anyone I don't care. [Although the current Navikin (take a guess what current to movie characters they might be referring to) drive me bananas, I just ignore it and move on.]




Sheesh... Na'vikin.
Good God.

Avatar was good and all, but COME ON.
YOU ARE NOT A 6 FOOT TALL BLUE CAT-PERSON THING WITH A PONYTAIL THAT CAN CONNECT WITH EVERYTHING JUST BECAUSE YOU SAW IT IN A MOVIE AND IT "AWAKENED YOUR INNER NA'VI".
FFFFFUUUUU-

People are hopeless, so it seems.


----------



## Hyasinth (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Sheesh... Na'vikin.
> Good God.
> 
> Avatar was good and all, but COME ON.
> ...



(psst actually it's 12 foot. Only reason I know is because I read Roger Ebert's review of it, and checked up about it. Apparently they're based on a dream James Cameron's mother had of a giant blue woman. Which is actually pretty awesome.)

But yeah I agree. It's really irritating how that sort of things just crops of all sudden-like because of a movie. I agree too, it was a good movie and all...

BUT.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 18, 2010)

Crappy art.
Fursuits. I just find it odd. I am not criticizing, just saying I do not act out my fantasies. I do not dress up, but if someone explained to me the reasoning behind it the less it would bother me.
The rude people. There is no real reason to be mean. We SHOULD at least learn to
 accept one another. Not like, accept.
The thought that everyone is a moron when most just say the wrong thing at the wrong time.
The airs of superiority are quite obnoxious since most people here are of the same intelligence level.
The sheer bitterness of some.
The unmeasurable amount of yaoi furry. I love my gay friends, but I am honestly sick of seeing Sonic and Knuckles getting it on.
Teenagers(, adults, kids, toddlers, toys, etc.) with drama squirting from their very soul. Drama is overrated. Life is not a soap opera nor will it ever be. This applies to IRL more so than in the fandom.
Hatred of trolls. Ignore them; no food(reply) no life(continuation).


----------



## Hyasinth (Jan 18, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Crappy art.
> Fursuits. I just find it odd. I am not criticizing, just saying I do not act out my fantasies. I do not dress up, but if someone explained to me the reasoning behind it the less it would bother me.
> The rude people. There is no real reason to be mean. We SHOULD at least learn to
> accept one another. Not like, accept.
> ...



To me, fursuits are just another game of dress-up. Some people see it as a way to act, since a lot of people don't actually feel they can behave a specific way unless in some kind of costume. Some people like me (I don't have a suit but I'm drawing on my love of costumes for this), just really love being in a costume. It's like live roleplay. Sometimes people really like that (look at all the LARPers in the world.) Some people use it as a form of expression.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 18, 2010)

The endlessly self-serving attitudes, materialism, etc.


----------



## torachi (Jan 18, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Furry is a *hobby* not a spirituality.


 
Kinda hefty to say what others spirituality is?? They are seperate ideals, but can be combined easily.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 18, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> To me, fursuits are just another game of dress-up. Some people see it as a way to act, since a lot of people don't actually feel they can behave a specific way unless in some kind of costume. Some people like me (I don't have a suit but I'm drawing on my love of costumes for this), just really love being in a costume. It's like live roleplay. Sometimes people really like that (look at all the LARPers in the world.) Some people use it as a form of expression.


  Thanks, now it bothers me a lot less. I had no idea what the point was. I didn't want to assume and look like an ass.

Blueberri, you have one of the cutest avatars. (=*^Ï‰^*=)


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 18, 2010)

I wouldn't mind spending a day as say, a cat, because they get to do things humans would be jailed for. But I wouldn't try breaking my legs to start walking on all fours like a cat at all, or even jump fences, explore rice fields and trespass into territory (If I were to do that, I'd like to have my legs intact, kthx)...

I mean, animals get all the fun. I'd relish the ability to explore such terrains like mountains and places freely with all the dangers. But I like to stay outside jail, thanks.

PETA is...ridiculous. I mean, they give animal lovers a bad name with their ridiculous extremism. I'm a supporter for WWF (not the wrestling >.> and the RSPCA, but when you have groups making fools out of themselves...it's like, very few groups find the perfect balance between animal loving and safeguarding and making themselves look dumb...


----------



## Bando (Jan 18, 2010)

first thing I can think of: I found something else to spend my nonexistent money on! AWWWW HELL NAW!


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 18, 2010)

That reminds me: people who don't understand that the fandom is free unless you _want _to pay for cool stuff. 

It doesn't automatically take money from you ya'know.


----------



## Bando (Jan 18, 2010)

but I like the cool  stuff :V I'm pretty much a totally free furry. free wifi on my psp 1st gen OH YEAH!!! and the money was my first random thought. there's plenty more that irks me that I do not care to post.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

I just remembered something. The fact that furries ruined my favorite animal by making them cock whores. =(


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> THnigs about the fandom that irk me....
> The drastical change from 0 to XYZ.
> Why every furry gets to be so drastical?!?!?!!?!?!?! Furry words, furry "*", furry behavior, furry... looks from outside, *plushies*, shoes with paws on them.
> 
> ...



Plushies are not really specifically furry.



Salem Kylar said:


> The need to force their beliefs or views on life on others.  If your a furry, fine. That doesn't mean you run around telling people by wearing ear or tail in public and TRYING to get attention.  Also, do NOT go on TV and talk about it.  The couple who went on the tyra banks show should be shot... >.<



Tyra banks is ancient news, also you forget that SHE herself was as much to blame.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2010)

- The protection of total freaks within the fandom BY the fandom that make the rest of us look bad.
- Cub porn. See above.
- Pretty much every fetish associated with the fandom.
- People that try to draw porn when they can't even hold the pencil straight.
- The drama. The fucking DRAMA.
- Anatomical anomalies, ESPECIALLY when seen as desirable.


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Plushies are not really specifically furry.
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra banks is ancient news, also you forget that SHE herself was as much to blame.


 
Tyra made them ALL look bad. Chewfox didn't do anything wrong. It's her right to go on that damn show if she wants. (Sorry randy not meant for you but the person you quoted. lol) But I don't wanna argue about this.

I hate that when I say I am furry, everybody thinks I fuck animals. I hate that because I am furry, people must assume I like furry porn (hell I won't even watch REGULAR porn) I hate that furries are so goddamn dramatic. 

But... I love you fuckkin furries.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Tyra banks is ancient news, also you forget that SHE herself was as much to blame.



I don't think Tyra did anything wrong, personally I think she's the only one who isn't to blame. Chewfox got what she deserved for honestly thinking that going on TV and trying to cast what is essentially an internet fetish community in a positive light would accomplish anything other than making her look like tubby dumbass creeper, and the fandom got what it deserved for being a giant online retard nest. Personally I thought the whole thing was hysterical, absurd crap like that is one of the reasons I love this place :V .


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't think Tyra did anything wrong, personally I think she's the only one who isn't to blame. Chewfox got what she deserved for honestly thinking that going on TV and trying to cast what is essentially an internet fetish community in a positive light would accomplish anything other than making her look like tubby dumbass creeper, and the fandom got what it deserved for being a giant online retard nest. Personally I thought the whole thing was hysterical, absurd crap like that is one of the reasons I love this place :V .


 
i completely agree. But Tyra DID make them all look bad on purpose. Rewatch the episode and you will see that was her whole goal. Her tone of voice and everything she says imploes that IMO.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> i completely agree. But Tyra DID make them all look bad on purpose. Rewatch the episode and you will see that was her whole goal. Her tone of voice and everything she says imploes that IMO.



What gets me is that people were actually surprised by that, like they expected Tyra to give furfags a fair shake :V .


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 18, 2010)

1: The extremely obnoxious self-mockery that seems to come mostly from people thinking that if they just whine loudly enough about other furries, people will stop making fun of them.
2: People whining about incredibly petty things, or things that are nothing more than personal preference.
3: People complaining about things furries do that have nothing to do with the furry fandom, and are not at all limited to furries.
4: People who take all this stuff too seriously.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> i completely agree. But Tyra DID make them all look bad on purpose. Rewatch the episode and you will see that was her whole goal. Her tone of voice and everything she says imploes that IMO.


They should've known what was coming when they applied for that episode saying they fuck in animal costumes. How can someone _not _find that hilarious and disturbing?


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

Like I said, i completely agree. Everyone involved was to blame. Chewfox made a bad decision and Tyra took advantage of that. IMO.

Hell... I still don't understand how anyone can actually yiff *eyeroll*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> Like I said, i completely agree. Everyone involved was to blame. Chewfox made a bad decision and Tyra took advantage of that. IMO.
> 
> Hell... I still don't understand how anyone can actually yiff *eyeroll*


Hey, there is nothing sexier than the feel of polyester fur rubbing against you as you have uncomfortable and awkward sex! :V


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey, there is nothing sexier than the feel of polyester fur rubbing against you as you have uncomfortable and awkward sex! :V


 
Not to mention spending 2K on a fugging costume so I can get human juice all over it >.>


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> Not to mention spending 2K on a fugging costume so I can get human juice all over it >.>



Condoms prevents that...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

According to furry porn furries don't use condoms. They also have dicks that, in length and width, would never fit into any orifice without lacerations.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> According to furry porn furries don't use condoms. They also have dicks that, in length and width, would never fit into any orifice without lacerations.



The condom thing I can understand, what with it being fantasy and all.
But the dick thing, yeah, that's bothersome.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> The condom thing I can understand, what with it being fantasy and all.
> But the dick thing, yeah, that's bothersome.


Don't forget that they can also cum so much that it looks like someone threw a water balloon filled with milk at them.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

1. Bestiality
2. Over-muscular furs
3. fursuits with dicks on them
4. cub porn
5. watersports..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Korex said:


> 1. Bestiality
> 2. Over-muscular furs
> 3. fursuits with dicks on them
> 4. cub porn
> 5. watersports..



Watersports is done outside of the fandom aswell.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Watersports is done outside of the fandom aswell.



Really? didn't know about that to be honest


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Korex said:


> Really? didn't know about that to be honest


Yeah it definitely is.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Watersports is done outside of the fandom aswell.



All those things are. (well, their non-furry counterparts obviously)


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> All those things are. (well, their non-furry counterparts obviously)


 
And sadly it's the fandom that gets saddled with it all


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> And sadly it's the fandom that gets saddled with it all



*Shrug* Yeah well, I'd say the furry fandom is a convenient scapegoat, but people would accuse me of crying fursecution.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah it definitely is.



thanks for the info. I mean who would have a fetish on watersports...?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Korex said:


> thanks for the info. I mean who would have a fetish on watersports...?



That is not the worst of it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is not the worst of it.


What he said. Seriously there are so many perverted fetishes in the furry fandom that it would scare Freud.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 18, 2010)

Largentum_Wolf said:


> we're not all pedophiles! thats only maybe 20% of the fandom



It's that minority that shout the loudest. Hence, that CSI episode.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> It's that minority that shout the loudest. Hence, that CSI episode.



It's the minority that always want to be heard.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> It's that minority that shout the loudest. Hence, that CSI episode.


The CSI episode was one of the most hilarious things I've seen. They literally managed to cram every single furry stereotype into one cesspool of retarded shit.


----------



## Gight (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The CSI episode was one of the most hilarious things I've seen. They literally managed to cram every single furry stereotype into one cesspool of retarded shit.



- Bestiality.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The CSI episode was one of the most hilarious things I've seen. They literally managed to cram every single furry stereotype into one cesspool of retarded shit.


I must agree with that i had to keep pausing the video just so i could calm down and try to get the hole story. (one of my frends is a CSI nut and love the show, has most of the dvds and i was able to borow the dvd for a night saying i was just giving the show a go.)


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

Come to think, I've never actually seen that episode. Ima go find it


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> Come to think, I've never actually seen that episode. Ima go find it


Do it, it's so damn funny.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is not the worst of it.



I could tell there's more...o.o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Gight said:


> - Bestiality.



fursuiting =/= beastiality.



Korex said:


> I could tell there's more...o.o



Scat.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2010)

-Furries treating the fandom as a hugbox
-Introverted furries saying that we must accept everything
-Furries who say that the fandom is accepting.
-Zoophiles
-Paedophiles (in denial)
-Cub porn


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Furries that brag and say shit about :
1. How weak they were after the fake wars with the air humpers.
2. How they are a sign for freedom and should not be gripped.
3. How lame.
4. How wrong it is to deny their ideas.
5.How can they possibly be so... GAYOMFG drastical?

Also I don't like furcons very much, but I have never been in there and probably never will.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

- Fat furs :evil:


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 18, 2010)

Every fur must totally be muscular and sexy for males, and must have huge busts and look absolutely flawless for females...right...

I don't think there are any humans who compare to some of the art of muscle or hawtness that I see posted here. >.> Mainly because you know, they have some furdrugs or something. Yeah. totally. =p


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Rainwhisker said:


> Every fur must totally be muscular and sexy for males, and must have huge busts and look absolutely flawless for females...right...
> 
> I don't think there are any humans who compare to some of the art of muscle or hawtness that I see posted here. >.> Mainly because you know, they have some furdrugs or something. Yeah. totally. =p



No, musclar and sexy isn't a must for males, just them be:
1. Not extremly fat like cosic.
2. Not look like a rapist.
3. look emo

I hate MUSCLES! I do love knives, they are zee good for knifing.

Also, females with huge busts are not flawless.
Females that are either cute, cool or beatiful or drink a gallon of milk are allowed to look at me.
The busts can't be huge, but it has to be big enough to put your head in.
*facebasket*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> No, musclar and sexy isn't a must for males, just them be:
> 1. Not extremly fat like cosic.
> 2. Not look like a rapist.
> 3. look emo


I am skinny, look emo (apparently) and don't look like a rapist.

Wanna fuck.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 18, 2010)

umm....the whole bestiality and sex in animal costume thing people like to think.  they need to get their minds outta gutter and read a educational book. *sees someone reading a twilight book* Nooo...not that book! *snatches it away and burns the dumb book* Whew..that was close. =)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> I am skinny, look emo (apparently) and don't look like a rapist.
> 
> Wanna fuck.



You want to fock? O', I see.
I have nothing to give you.
Just facehump a random person you see that is skinny and look emo.

I am kind of skinny and my hair is long enough to cover one of my eyes completly, so when I do a few changes in my clothes I look emo, becuase most of the time I wear white and bright blue.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

I've only been a furry for a short time, but I can't help but notice the large amount of weird porn.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I've only been a furry for a short time, but I can't help but notice the large amount of weird porn.



POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORN
GEEEET POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORN

But no furry one, that's sick.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> For me:
> 1. Cub Porn.  Sorry (not really), but to me it's like pedophilia, fantasy or otherwise.
> 
> 
> (Edit: Hate cub porn.  Can live with cub art.  Typed wrong thing..  Bear with me.  Woke up at 7 on a SATURDAY.  Which pisses me off.)



I hate when the OP lies simply because he got trolled and has no spine.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 18, 2010)

- Cub/Pedo stuff
- Zoophiles
- Hugbox mentality
- Furry hambeasts

And much more.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> umm....the whole bestiality and sex in animal costume thing people like to think.  they need to get their minds outta gutter and read a educational book. *sees someone reading a twilight book* Nooo...not that book! *snatches it away and burns the dumb book* Whew..that was close. =)



I actually like the sex in animal costume... it's like cosplay sex... nothing wrong with it as long the two partners are humans of course...

What i find a bit disturbing, is that some fursuits are so fucking ugly... 
But if both humans having sex in extremely nice looking fursuits... why not ?


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 18, 2010)

Lack of respect for the personal space of others, that's a big one.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> I actually like the sex in animal costume... it's like cosplay sex... nothing wrong with it as long the two partners are humans.
> 
> What i find a bit disturbing, is that some fursuits are so fucking ugly...



this.
it's like doing a fat chick.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lack of respect for the personal space of others, that's a big one.


Yeah thats why I dislike school. To many people in to small of a space.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lack of respect for the personal space of others, that's a big one.



I've only ever really had a serious problem with that once or twice. Once at furmeet and that guy is no longer part of the group (after the mods sat him down and had a good talking to about his unacceptable behavior)...and then there are those instances at fur-conventions. They tend to be far and few though.

The personal space thing, it does not matter if you are in or out of costume. You can't assume that just because someone is a furry that they want to be touched, poked, hugged, glomp's ect.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this.
> it's like doing a fat chick.



I don't like fat chicks in fursuits no matter how good the fursuit looks. 

It's un-healthy.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yeah thats why I dislike school. To many people in to small of a space.


I mean more like furries who mistakenly think they have the right to put their hands on someone, especially a girl who's only like 5'4, without their permission because OMGCUDDLESWANTMURRMURR.

Ugghhhh. 8(


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 18, 2010)

The things that irk me are the lifestylers who wear a fursuit at none-furry places or not at halloween.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I mean more like furries who mistakenly think they have the right to put their hands on someone, especially a girl who's only like 5'4, without their permission because OMGCUDDLESWANTMURRMURR.
> 
> Ugghhhh. 8(



I'm 5'0...and at last AC some huge gay babyfur came up to me when I was in suit playing a card game and decided to do something like that. Later on the same guy put his hand on me and spun me around to get a picture of me. He ended up separating me from my group who did not notice I had been stopped...and I was lost from the group for about a half hour.

I gave that guy a severe telling off. If I see that douche and does it again next AC I'm grabbing his Marcie Badge to make him follow me to security. Then he can explain his piss-shit poor behavior.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> I actually like the sex in animal costume... it's like cosplay sex... nothing wrong with it as long the two partners are humans of course...
> 
> What i find a bit disturbing, is that some fursuits are so fucking ugly...
> But if both humans having sex in extremely nice looking fursuits... why not ?


I don't know how I feel about that, if the costume is ugly eww, but if they spent alot of time on it and it's great looking I'd say go for it dude.
I wouldn't use my fursuit for something like that though, getting spunk on it after spending 3 months on it?  are you mad?


Phalene said:


> I've only been a furry for a short time, but I can't help but notice the large amount of weird porn.


Meh it's the internet, there's weird porn all over the place, it's just that because now you're a furry, you come in direct contact with the weird furry porn on a regular basis.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I mean more like furries who mistakenly think they have the right to put their hands on someone, especially a girl who's only like 5'4, without their permission because OMGCUDDLESWANTMURRMURR.
> 
> Ugghhhh. 8(



I enjoy hugs but I'm not one to just OMGINEEDHUGZORZ! and then take them. :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> I don't like fat chicks in fursuits no matter how good the fursuit looks.
> 
> It's un-healthy.



the only fat chicks I like are the feeder/gainer ones online.
even then if I met them IRL I wouldnt like them
I'd only stare.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I enjoy hugs but I'm not one to just OMGINEEDHUGZORZ! and then take them. :/



I generally do "high fives" in costume... because if I talk I end up saying "hurmurf furmiry murf" 

it's just easier to to a high five.

though I allow little kids to hug me...

>.< ugh! I'm always mobbed by drunk people too... 
the chicks I dont mind. 

I generally dont hug people or glomp them when I'm in costume. I think it's rude. I dont mind if people hug/glomp me though. I come from a community here where we're so close together there generally isnt any personal space at all anyway and everyone hugs/punches one another so whatever.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the only fat chicks I like are the feeder/gainer ones online.
> even then if I met them IRL I wouldnt like them
> I'd only stare.



I can't stand gainer groups. It's one thing if you are dangerously underweight and you need to gain some weight. It's another thing entirely to be at a good weight for your body and up an decide to set yourself up for heart problems, diabetes, and all the other things related to excessive weight.

I don't understand it. It's their choice I suppose. I could never support it though.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm 5'0...



Midget.






:3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Midget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Short girls are cute. :3


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I enjoy hugs but I'm not one to just OMGINEEDHUGZORZ! and then take them. :/


Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to rip on cuddly furries in general, just the ones that force themselves on others. Because it's so hard to ask, or even just hold open your arms in a questioning gesture.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> Midget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you think the "Dwarf" part of my username comes from?

Also...DON'T MOCK MY SHORTNESS FOR I AM SMALL AND HARD TO CATCH!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to rip on cuddly furries in general, just the ones that force themselves on others. Because it's so hard to ask, or even just hold open your arms in a questioning gesture.



Yeah when I want a hug that's what I do *opens arms and tilts head. "hug?"*


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yeah when I want a hug that's what I do *opens arms and tilts head. "hug?"*


D'aww. See, you're the kind that DOESN'T need to get kicked in the nads. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> D'aww. See, you're the kind that DOESN'T need to get kicked in the nads. :3



Just like that ~
Do I need to be kicked?
Only to banish evil spirits, of course!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

I hate hugs. I hate them with a passion. Even from family I hate them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I can't stand gainer groups. It's one thing if you are dangerously underweight and you need to gain some weight. It's another thing entirely to be at a good weight for your body and up an decide to set yourself up for heart problems, diabetes, and all the other things related to excessive weight.
> 
> I don't understand it. It's their choice I suppose. I could never support it though.



I classify it in with the self mutilation fetish I have.

I wouldnt ever do it to myself or encourage other people to do it...
but I like the pics online.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Where do you think the "Dwarf" part of my username comes from?
> 
> Also...DON'T MOCK MY SHORTNESS FOR I AM SMALL AND HARD TO CATCH!



D: I'm 5' 2" and weigh 92 lbs.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

lol midgets.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> D: I'm 5' 2" and weigh 92 lbs.



Not bad.

My weight is a steady 120. Once the weather decides to be more agreeable...I'll start walking again and it'll dip back down to 110 to 115. EDIT: You know though, being so damn short and small is rather irksome when you are in suit at a con. Most of the people in suit are going to be much bigger and taller than you and run you over because they don't see you. That and during the parade if you are not careful the suiter in front of you or behind you can end up blocking you out of the way of cameras.



Zrcalo said:


> I classify it in with the self mutilation fetish I have.
> 
> I wouldnt ever do it to myself or encourage other people to do it...
> but I like the pics online.



I see.



Heckler & Koch said:


> lol midgets.



I WILL DESTROY YOU!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not bad.
> 
> My weight is a steady 120. Once the weather decides to be more agreeable...I'll start walking again and it'll dip back down to 110 to 115.



once the weather becomes more unbearable I'll have to walk around at school. :/ then I should weigh 95-98...  when I lounge around I tend to lose weight. 

winter here gets around the 70's.... 
we even had a frost advisory this year...
we had to cover my citrus.

during the summer though it's 120 degrees and my car has no AC.

on a serious note though, I'm not anorexic... I just forget to eat until my blood sugar drops so low I begin hallucinating.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not bad.
> 
> My weight is a steady 120. Once the weather decides to be more agreeable...I'll start walking again and it'll dip back down to 110 to 115.
> 
> ...



Oh damn, that gave me Mass Effect flashbacks...

I WILL DESTROY YOU!
I WILL DESTROY YOU!
I WILL DESTROY YOU!
I WILL DESTROY YOU!
THE ENEMY IS EVERYWHERE!
THE ENEMY IS EVERYWHERE!
I WILL DESTROY YOU!

*suicide*


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh damn, that gave me Mass Effect flashbacks...
> 
> I WILL DESTROY YOU!
> I WILL DESTROY YOU!
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> once the weather becomes more unbearable I'll have to walk around at school. :/
> 
> winter here gets around the 70's....
> we even had a frost advisory this year...
> ...



...it's 70's kind of still rather warm? I wish we had that kind of winder right now.

This year our winter is actually hitting into the low 30's which is not normal for this area. So I don't really have that much in the way of good clothes to keep warm. I actually went out to buy more stuff for the sake of warmth. I've never really had to do that.

That and we've been getting rain rain rain rain rain. So even if I bundle up, I'd be getting soaked. That's not cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> ...it's 70's kind of still rather warm? I wish we had that kind of winder right now.
> 
> This year our winter is actually hitting into the low 30's which is not normal for this area. So I don't really have that much in the way of good clothes to keep warm. I actually went out to buy more stuff for the sake of warmth. I've never really had to do that.
> 
> That and we've been getting rain rain rain rain rain. So even if I bundle up, I'd be getting soaked. That's not cool.



yeah 70's is still rather warm. last week it got up in the 80's...

uggh I couldnt even stand weather below 50 degrees... I'd prolly die or something.. 
that's even too cold for a fursuit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah 70's is still rather warm. last week it got up in the 80's...
> 
> uggh I couldnt even stand weather below 50 degrees... I'd prolly die or something..
> that's even too cold for a fursuit.



Sounds pleasant.

We've had a big cold snap but the last two days it was decently warm (today it seems to be peaking at 60) but I know it'll drop back down soon. It's really pissing me off. The best place to go for a really solid good walk is a good 30 minutes away (the neighborhood here isn't that friendly anymore).

If it gets below 50 you can make it bearable by layering clothes.

I know this place is notorious for the weather having mood swings but seriously. Make up your mind mother nature! Make up your effin mind.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Where I am the weather has actually been decent this winter. We actually go a decent amount of snow so far and it hasn't been disgustingly cold.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Where I am the weather has actually been decent this winter. We actually go a decent amount of snow so far and it hasn't been disgustingly cold.



Not fair...share some of that snow!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not fair...share some of that snow!


Perhaps....


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> I don't like fat chicks in fursuits no matter how good the fursuit looks.
> 
> It's un-healthy.



Oh God.
I just thought back to ChewFox on the Tyra Banks show..

UGH!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Oh God.
> I just thought back to ChewFox on the Tyra Banks show..
> 
> UGH!


What are you talking about? Who WOULDN'T do her?


----------



## Bir (Jan 18, 2010)

I think 47 degrees is the perfect tempurature for me, personally.

About the weight, I'm a proud chunkygal, but I'd never ever ever wear a one-piece fursuit. Yuck. 

Things that bother me about the fandom? Every frickin' fursuit looks the same to me. The fursuit heads bother me the most, though. I've only ever seen one fursuit head I liked, but that was because it didn't have a deformed jaw so that it could talk, and it didn't have an ugly cartoonish look about it.

Other things that irk me.. I'd have to say, in some of the art I absolutely cannot stand color-craps. Like, I saw a silver fox with blonde hair, and in my mind.. I dunno, it's jut not pleasnig. Like, another one I saw was polomino(sp?) horse, so it was brown and white, right? It had purple hair. XD

I guess hair color bothers me sometimes. Not all of the time, though.

 Ummmmmm... Oh.
I hate nekogirls who wear the stupid anime schoolgirl outfits. 

Of course, it's all personal opinion. I don't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What are you talking about? Who WOULDN'T do her?



Again....
*UGH.*

I'm gonna go bleach my brain.
Anyone else want some?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Again....
> *UGH.*
> 
> I'm gonna go bleach my brain.
> Anyone else want some?


You might wanna save it for yourself. This is not the last time FAF will disgust you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sounds pleasant.
> 
> We've had a big cold snap but the last two days it was decently warm (today it seems to be peaking at 60) but I know it'll drop back down soon. It's really pissing me off. The best place to go for a really solid good walk is a good 30 minutes away (the neighborhood here isn't that friendly anymore).
> 
> ...



:/ I live in the ghetto... I'm so used to walking by junkies and homeless mexicans.
it doesnt faze me anymore.
speaking of junkies.. I ran into the ones I knew at bookmans yesterday.
simon et all.
we dropped her off in LA, I have no clue how she got back... but she says people here are nicer than LA. 
&b4 relocating the homeless.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Bir said:


> I think 47 degrees is the perfect tempurature for me, personally.
> 
> About the weight, I'm a proud chunkygal, but I'd never ever ever wear a one-piece fursuit. Yuck.
> 
> ...



lol
I'd suggest:
beetlecat
beastcub
artslave

I hate toony suits too. 
*points to own fursuit*
only thing toony is the eyes.

edit:SHIT FUCK ok. I look like an anime nightmare. so shoot me. first suit I made.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

The worst here is a crazy redneck that we assume is a crack junkie. He shows all the signs and also drives around at 3 AM on his tractor going YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW! He also used to do doughnuts in our back yard before we put up the fence, which he the complained about because we didn't put a gate in that he could drive through...


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Bir said:


> I think 47 degrees is the perfect tempurature for me, personally.
> 
> About the weight, I'm a proud chunkygal, but I'd never ever ever wear a one-piece fursuit. Yuck.
> 
> ...



I hate the hair-color thing.  Actually,  don't like anthros with hair that much at all.  
If I give Glitch any hair, it's basically like spiking up the headfur - the human equivalent to a buzz cut.
(Oh, how I want one.)

I'd happily one-piece a fursuit, even though I am on the chunky side as well.  

But for fursuits, I can say a lot.
It may be hypocritical of me to say, but I HATE it when little kids come and say "Oh. I's gunna make one cuz it'll make me popular and stuffs!", then skimp out on a fursuit and spend only $25 to make one that's creepy as all hell.
Sure, I can handle that if they actually spotted their own mistakes and improved, and most do, but that special few just DON'T and build a whole army of malformed furballs.  *shudders*

Also.
Hate all of that anime crap and neko girls.
NEKO â‰  FURRY.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Also.
> Hate all of that anime crap and neko girls.
> NEKO â‰  FURRY.



true it isn't, but i kinda like it anyways, but meh

there are too many things about life in general that irk me, if i were to write down things about the furry fandom that irk me, i might get shot lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ I live in the ghetto... I'm so used to walking by junkies and homeless mexicans.
> it doesnt faze me anymore.
> speaking of junkies.. I ran into the ones I knew at bookmans yesterday.
> simon et all.
> ...



It's the kids who are not friendly. We get middle and high schoolers using this area as a cut through and...well...

Anyway what do you mean by simon et all?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Where do you think the "Dwarf" part of my username comes from?
> 
> Also...DON'T MOCK MY SHORTNESS FOR I AM SMALL AND HARD TO CATCH!



One of my aunt's is shorta than you, stick a hood on my auntie and she looks like Yoda.



Zrcalo said:


> D: I'm 5' 2" and weigh 92 lbs.



Woo, I am taller than a couple people here at least. 

I am the shortest out of all my friends irl.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> One of my aunt's is shorta than you, stick a hood on my auntie and she looks like Yoda.



Wooooaaa....


----------



## Glitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You might wanna save it for yourself. This is not the last time FAF will disgust you.




True...


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 18, 2010)

> Oh damn, that gave me Mass Effect flashbacks...
> 
> I WILL DESTROY YOU!
> I WILL DESTROY YOU!
> ...



Oh god. The pain!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh forgot something to add to my list:
The "hugbox mentality"


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 18, 2010)

The mindset of "Everyone's and their fetishes are welcome as long as you have a tail and fur." Granted old Mark started this by pimping the furcon he was chairing in So Cal gay rags and stuff. Oh and the fact that people still don't realize that yiff is gay counterculture slang from the 70's.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 18, 2010)

The people who draw disgusting stuff like inflation an vore, people who are in the fandom only bacause they've got an animal fetish (that's one of my definitions of a sex freak), people that draw porn on Disney characters (my eyes!), people that draw only porn (get some creativity already!), rabid otherkins, stories where the point is only the sex without no story or character development, bestiality, cub porn, people that pay attention to bashers and try to argue with them by bashing them(becuase it's better not to pay attention)...etc, etc. Mostly all the aspects of the fandom that contribute to the vocal minority it has gained.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> The mindset of "Everyone's and their fetishes are welcome as long as you have a tail and fur." Granted old Mark started this by pimping the furcon he was chairing in So Cal gay rags and stuff. Oh and the fact that people still don't realize that yiff is gay counterculture slang from the 70's.


I haven't heard that, can you tell us more.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I haven't heard that, can you tell us more.



There's other FAers who attended the con in question and can relate more of the story then me but.

Pretty much at one time, MM was on staff at what used to be -the- go to con for furries in CA. However at that time, furry was small and Mark, always looking for new playmates and wanting to boost con attendance, ran ads for his con in the local gay and rumor has, BDSM rags. Remember, during this time, gay folks weren't really accepted, so the idea of being able to visit a con that allowed them to be 'out' without being tossed out of hotels or the cops called thrilled them to no end. Of course most of them weren't really into furry, so..well you can guess what happened. This even affected Taps MUCK, and one of the primary reasons behind it's "No humans" rule.

This also sort of set down roots for why there's a larger (Or more visible) segment of gay folks in furry then other fandoms.

Oh and Yiff? Young Incredibly Fuckable Fag.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> There's other FAers who attended the con in question and can relate more of the story then me but.
> 
> Pretty much at one time, MM was on staff at what used to be -the- go to con for furries in CA. However at that time, furry was small and Mark, always looking for new playmates and wanting to boost con attendance, ran ads for his con in the local gay and rumor has, BDSM rags. Remember, during this time, gay folks weren't really accepted, so the idea of being able to visit a con that allowed them to be 'out' without being tossed out of hotels or the cops called thrilled them to no end. Of course most of them weren't really into furry, so..well you can guess what happened. This even affected Taps MUCK, and one of the primary reasons behind it's "No humans" rule.
> 
> ...


I've heard rumours about that, I guess this is my first confirmation of it.

P.S. what year was this, I may be able to dig up more if you tell me what year and that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh forgot something to add to my list:
> The &quot;hugbox mentality&quot;


 
^This exponentially!^


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> D'aww. See, you're the kind that DOESN'T need to get kicked in the nads. :3


:3 Yay can I have a hug now?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's the kids who are not friendly. We get middle and high schoolers using this area as a cut through and...well...
> 
> Anyway what do you mean by simon et all?



oh.. simon and the junkies.
lol. it's kinda a title we gave them...
so they sound like a band... 

lol a band of junkies.

yeah, there isnt alot of highschool/jr.high kids here.. let alone ones that are allowed to drive. mostly because it's too expensive and most have their licenses revoked. 

it's a college town.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> :3 Yay can I have a hug now?


*pistolwhip*




What did you learn?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 18, 2010)

Everything.

You people have the propencity to be obnoxious on many, many levels.

Some of you are tolerable, but more often than not...that's not the case.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Everything.
> 
> You people have the propencity to be obnoxious on many, many levels.
> 
> Some of you are tolerable, but more often than not...that's not the case.



go suck my dog cocks.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *pistolwhip*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was that for? and to think I was going to give you pie.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Retards who label everything as furry piss me off.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Retards who label everything as furry piss me off.


 
Retards are as useless here as anywhere else.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Retards who label everything as furry piss me off.


Like people who call The Lion King or Robin Hood furry? Yeah, that annoys me too.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Like people who call The Lion King or Robin Hood furry? Yeah, that annoys me too.


Robin hood maybe but lion king hell no at least robin hood they stood on two legs.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Retards who label everything as furry piss me off.



google is furry. 
so are hondas.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Robin hood maybe but lion king hell no at least robin hood they stood on two legs.


Yeah, but anthro doesn't necessarily mean it's furry. I classify something as furry only if it's made by/for the fandom.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> google is furry.
> so are hondas.


 
Yeah, even my fuckin' CAT is furry! What the hell?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Yeah, but anthro doesn't necessarily mean it's furry. I classify something as furry only if it's made by/for the fandom.


and that little missy is an opinion but what I am saying is also one as well so when it comes to most things witch include our fandom is baced on perceptions and opinions.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> go suck my dog cocks.


 
What's the matter? Mad because you're annoying as fuck?


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> google is furry.
> so are hondas.



Cars in fursuit


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Yeah, even my fuckin' CAT is furry! What the hell?



and porn


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Robin hood maybe but lion king hell no at least robin hood they stood on two legs.



Both are Anthro so to some people both are furry.



Zrcalo said:


> google is furry.
> so are hondas.



My moped is a Honda >;[ 

I should cover the damn thing in furr now and post it on here.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Both are Anthro so to some people both are furry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will make you free art if you did that.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My moped is a Honda >;[
> 
> I should cover the damn thing in furr now and post it on here.



hahaha you own a moped lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hahaha you own a moped lol



Yeah so?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hahaha you own a moped lol



arent those the little dinky scooters with motors on them?

moped.. the perfect emo ride.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> arent those the little dinky scooters with motors on them?


yeah the reason I laughed was because I was taking my walk and a big truck carrying a bunch of them hit a telli pole and all the mopeds fell into the street and got ran over by a garage truck lololololol!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> arent those the little dinky scooters with motors on them?



No, they were infact invented in the 60's. They are so called because you had to put them on their center stand, sit on them and pedal them like a bicycle (but on the spot) to start them mo = motor ped = pedal, hence the name moped. Except like everything things develop and they were slowely built with kick starts and today electric starters.

http://www.users.fast.net/~kragmeister/honda/C70M-K1.JPG


Mine is similar to this one. although technically not a moped as it lacks pedals, the name still sticks for bikes like this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah the reason I laughed was because I was taking my walk and a big truck carrying a bunch of them hit a telli pole and all the mopeds fell into the street and got ran over by a garage truck lololololol!



Wrong style  moped.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, they were infact invented in the 60's. They are so called because you had to put them on their center stand, sit on them and pedal them like a bicycle (but on the spot) to start them mo = motor ped = pedal, hence the name moped. Except like everything things develop and they were slowely built with kick starts and today electric starters.
> 
> http://www.users.fast.net/~kragmeister/honda/C70M-K1.JPG
> 
> ...



woah.
I've never seen anything like it. I'll bet it's easier to move around on the sidewalk than on a regular bike.

I've seen those old people scooters.
I'm sure they're similar.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Has anyone brought up the obnoxious need that many furs have to label every anthro animal thing "furry". That in of itself can be rather obnoxious.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Has anyone brought up the obnoxious need that many furs have to label every anthro animal thing "furry". That in of itself can be rather obnoxious.



like the lamb chop thread...?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> like the lamb chop thread...?



A bit like that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> woah.
> I've never seen anything like it. I'll bet it's easier to move around on the sidewalk than on a regular bike.
> 
> I've seen those old people scooters.
> I'm sure they're similar.



Mine is a Honda cub 70 So called cause it has the 70cc engine. They came with a choice of either a 50cc, 70cc or 90cc engine. Mine is a classic 1980 model I plan to restore. 

http://www.hsinjurylaw.com/upload/moped.jpg

Modern one.

oops, we took topic off topic, oh well, I am off to bed soon.


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 18, 2010)

I dunno what to consider them old disney movies. By my definition it's not really furry, since I look at Furry more as a hobby/lifestyle than a classification when I look at a product/piece of art.

If a furry made a drawing about an anthro, I wouldn't really call it furry art specifically. It's probably Anthro art to me, but people would call furry's drawings = furry art, so I don't mind either.

But yeah, disagree with those saying Robin Hood/Lion King are furry.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Mine is a Honda cub 70 So called cause it has the 70cc engine. They came with a choice of either a 50cc, 70cc or 90cc engine. Mine is a classic 1980 model I plan to restore.
> 
> http://www.hsinjurylaw.com/upload/moped.jpg
> 
> ...



I actually know what they are... I'm just pullin' yer tail.

but honestly I've never seen one IRL. I've seen dirtbikes and scooters, but thats mostly it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> A bit like that.



yeaaah.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Has anyone brought up the obnoxious need that many furs have to label every anthro animal thing "furry". That in of itself can be rather obnoxious.



I believe Randy did, but it's still a good point.

My love of Spyro and Sly Cooper isn't furry-related. Hell, I'd still be fans of them even if I wasn't furry. Ditto for Star Fox.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Mine is a Honda *cub* 70 So called cause it has the 70cc engine. They came with a choice of either a 50cc, 70cc or 90cc engine. Mine is a classic 1980 model I plan to restore.
> 
> http://www.hsinjurylaw.com/upload/moped.jpg
> 
> ...



hahaha you own a cub named Honda lol


jk I'm really board


----------



## That_Vladimir_Guy (Jan 18, 2010)

adog said:


> Trolls.  They piss me off more than anything, although some can be funny.
> Stories that rush the sex and/or get to the sex to fast
> Really sucky drawing



Trolls are the thing that keeps the fandom from rotting into a cesspool of whining, drama and patheticness.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2010)

Trolls makes the fandom to stay alive.
We need more of them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I believe Randy did, but it's still a good point.
> 
> My love of Spyro and Sly Cooper isn't furry-related. Hell, I'd still be fans of them even if I wasn't furry. Ditto for Star Fox.



star fox is awesome.
especially the one for supernintendo.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> star fox is awesome.
> especially the one for supernintendo.



Supernintendo is beast I loved my SNES


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 18, 2010)

Perpetual negativity.  It's not a hugbox, but the sameness of hostility is indeed somewhat tiresome.  Critique= have at it.  Opinions= share 'em.  Jerkatitus= contagious and bad for your complexion.  Use sparingly.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> Perpetual negativity.  It's not a hugbox, but the sameness of hostility is indeed somewhat tiresome.  Critique= have at it.  Opinions= share 'em.  Jerkatitus= contagious and bad for your complexion.  Use sparingly.



That's a fair point, I would say.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> Perpetual negativity.  It's not a hugbox, but the sameness of hostility is indeed somewhat tiresome.  Critique= have at it.  Opinions= share 'em.  Jerkatitus= contagious and bad for your complexion.  Use sparingly.


Some smart shit was just said there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> Perpetual negativity.  It's not a hugbox, but the sameness of hostility is indeed somewhat tiresome.  Critique= have at it.  Opinions= share 'em.  Jerkatitus= contagious and bad for your complexion.  Use sparingly.



here, I'm gonna translate to commonfolk:

fucking haters go bite my ass. I can handle your shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 18, 2010)

Geek said:


> Trolls makes the fandom to stay alive.
> We need more of them.


rule 19: The more you hate it, the stronger it grows.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> rule 19: The more you hate it, the stronger it grows.



CHA CHA CHA


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> rule 19: The more you hate it, the stronger it grows.


ok I hate you mr Fodder I hate you a lot AGH!...do you feel stronger?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 18, 2010)

Mr. Fodder?????


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Mr. Fodder?????


Yes I'm feeling formal Mr. Dude. ;p


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yes I'm feeling formal Mr. Dude. ;p



how ya doin' mr. pedo?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> how ya doin' mr. pedo?


lol good one.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Yes I'm feeling formal Mr. Dude. ;p


 
That's got a ring to it.

From now on, you are to respond to me only as Mr. Dude...

Or Sir Dude...

Or El Dudearino.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> That's got a ring to it.
> 
> From now on, you are to respond to me only as Mr. Dude...
> 
> ...



ok Sir Dudesalot


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 18, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> That's got a ring to it.
> 
> From now on, you are to respond to me only as Mr. Dude...
> 
> ...



heyyy dueters!


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 18, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I've only been a furry for a short time, but I can't help but notice the large amount of weird porn.


Get used to it. It's not going away anytime soon.



EinTheCorgi said:


> I enjoy hugs but I'm not one to just OMGINEEDHUGZORZ! and then take them. :/



Can I haz a hug? No homo.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> Get used to it. It's not going away anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I haz a hug? No homo.



Will you settle for a christian side hug or a bro hug?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Will you settle for a christian side hug or a bro hug?



I'll give you free homo hugs.
the big wet sloppy kind.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll give you free homo hugs.
> _the big wet sloppy kind_.


 
What the hell are you hugging with?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll give you free homo hugs.
> the big wet sloppy kind.


The ones in the butt, and require lots of lube?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> The ones in the butt, and require lots of lube?



yes.
but it comes with free donuts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> What the hell are you hugging with?



my penis.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my penis.


 
Good god...It must be huge if you can hug someone with it.

You might as well wrap it around their neck and start them like a fucking lawnmower.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Good god...It must be huge if you can hug someone with it.
> 
> You might as well wrap it around their neck and start them like a fucking lawnmower.


That was fucking awesome i iiii i think i pissed my self a bit thanks


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Good god...It must be huge if you can hug someone with it.
> 
> You might as well wrap it around their neck and start them like a fucking lawnmower.



I lol'd. 


actually I like to wrap it around planets. 
ever heard of saturn?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> 
> actually I like to wrap it around planets.
> ever heard of saturn?


 
Yeah, but I hear he's a gassy fucker...I wouldn't put my dick there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Yeah, but I hear he's a gassy fucker...I wouldn't put my dick there.



my dick goes...
where no dick has gone before...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 19, 2010)

-Photmorphs because they cross the Uncanny valley and I think they're just plain ugly. 
-Na'vi Photomorphs - Especially people who not only forget crucial details (like the friggin BRAID. -_-)
-"I am better than you because I don't do THIS THING THAT I DON'T LIKE!!!"
-"My Fursona is better than yours because S/HE IS NOT A FOX!!!"
-"You're a weeaboo because you drew something that looked somewhat like anime."
-"You're a weeaboo for having a panda fursona."
-"You're a weeaboo for liking anything japanese."
-"You're a shitty artist for having a scalie."
-"That external penis on a reptile is TOTALLY WRONG AND A VIOLATION OF REPTILIAN ANATOMY!!! BRB - drawing breasts on a female and claiming breastless scalies are unnatural."
-"You suck because you are a dragon."
-Multi Endowment.
-Hyper
-Scat and Watersports.
-Twilight Hatred because I'm sICK OF IT!!
-YOU SUCK BECAUSE YOU HAVE A POKEMON/DIGIMON/WINDDRAGON FURSONA!!! BASE IT OFF OF SOMETHING YOU THOUGHT UP YOURSELF! -BRB, basing my Fursona off an already-existing creature. 
-You suck because you do not like this fetish.
-I'm going to look at someone who labeled their art as "Scat" or some kind of fetish and then complain that it HAS this fetish in it - Obviously I CAN'T READ THE THUMBNAIL OR SEE THE BORDER!! 
-I'm going to complain at you for drawing porn
-YOUR FETISH IS TOTALLY GROSS AND IMMORAL - BRB, fapping to MY fetish, which totally isn't gross and immoral.
-You suck because you're gay or bi.
-You suck because you AREN'T gay or Bi.
-THIS BANNER IS OFFENSIVE - Even though nobody's MAKING me stare at it! I CAN'T TAKE A JOKE!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok I hate you mr Fodder I hate you a lot AGH!...do you feel stronger?


Sorry I already have enough hate to power 4chan for a year.  :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry I already have enough hate to power 4chan for a year.  :V



I love you.
I want to ride your haet machine.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my dick goes...
> where no dick has gone before...



Then your dick is going to lady gaga, no dick has been there before.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Then your dick is going to lady gaga, no dick has been there before.



it is a long and dangerous journey... full of peril and dicklessness.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it is a long and dangerous journey... full of peril and dicklessness.


Win!


----------



## Glitch (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my dick goes...
> where no dick has gone before...


_
To boldly go where no dick has gone before._

What I thought the moment I read your statement.
Damn Star Trek.


----------



## artalds (Jan 19, 2010)

Obviously, Fake furries that accept the unnecessary killing of animals for personal benefit.


----------



## Conker (Jan 19, 2010)

artalds said:


> Obviously, Fake furries that accept the unnecessary killing of animals for personal benefit.


I believe Grimfang said to start a new thread, not to try and derail another :V


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

artalds said:


> Obviously, Fake furries that accept the unnecessary killing of animals for personal benefit.


Um, dude. The only requirement for being a furry is liking anthro animals. This isn't a cult or a lifestyle.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 19, 2010)

artalds said:


> Obviously, Fake furries that accept the unnecessary killing of animals for personal benefit.


 
^This kid irks me.


----------



## artalds (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not derailing the thread, I posted what Irked me. exactly what the thread stated for me to do.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Geek said:


>



This is the cat bus from My Neighbor Totoro

That is amazing


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 19, 2010)

everything :\


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Will you settle for a christian side hug or a bro hug?


  Yes, but the good frontal hugs are the shit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is the cat bus from My Neighbor Totoro
> 
> That is amazing



There are no buses in Gensokyo.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmm....Popular artists who purposely act like drama llamas and/or manipulate their fans to get money and expensive items.  They probably bother me the most.

There's a lot more that irks me, but they're small things, and not worth mentioning.  ^^


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Jan 19, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Haven't seen this one, but I'm sure it's been done a several million times.
> Anyway.
> 
> _Stuff about the furry fandom that really gets under your skin. Just list it._
> ...


 


OMFG!!!!!!  I completely agree! Finally someone else who isn't completely fucked up.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> OMFG!!!!!!  I completely agree! Finally someone else who isn't completely fucked up.



OMFG!!!! LIKE AMAZING!


There are furries who are not fucked up ya know.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Jan 19, 2010)

wow i never said there wasn't. >.>  Geez I'm talking about....nvm


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> Hmm....Popular artists who purposely act like drama llamas and/or manipulate their fans to get money and expensive items.  They probably bother me the most.
> 
> There's a lot more that irks me, but they're small things, and not worth mentioning.  ^^



There's another side to this that's pretty bad, too. Furries who try to befriend artists and be nice to them solely for the sake of trying to get free art, when really they don't give a shit about them. One of my close friends recently, uh, rejoined the fandom after taking a few years off so he could show his art again, and he's been hit hard by it. He really thought some of those people actually liked him, and wanted to hang out and spend time with him.

He's a fantastic person, though. More of him for me, more... uh... pretty pictures of pretend animal characters for the assholes. Damn, we are a manipulative fandom sometimes.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Mostly just how serious this whole thing is.
I guess I just don't understand the community aspect very much, either.

Like, I know furries.
I've met up with furries I met on the internet.
But we don't get together and talk too much about furry stuff.
We get together and just hang out, because we all end up seeing each other at a con.

And I mean, being there isn't really a community is it?
That's like saying that one guy and his wife I see at rockabilly shows who try to talk to me is like in a community tie with me. I guess he is, but I just came to see the show, maybe he's been touring around following these guys (he does that with the Whiskey Daredevils), and its like - I don't care about all that. I came to see the band play. Maybe they really like them (anyone in the audience), maybe I was just bored.

And if everyone at those shows isn't going to be at the next one, or maybe that's the first one they went to...I don't know.

Doesn't seem so much like a "community."

I don't know, maybe you hip kids know whats up.


----------



## Uro (Jan 19, 2010)

People that take it way too seriously.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Uro said:


> People that take it way too seriously.



Thats what, 90% of the fandom?


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> There's another side to this that's pretty bad, too. Furries who try to befriend artists and be nice to them solely for the sake of trying to get free art, when really they don't give a shit about them. One of my close friends recently, uh, rejoined the fandom after taking a few years off so he could show his art again, and he's been hit hard by it. He really thought some of those people actually liked him, and wanted to hang out and spend time with him.
> 
> He's a fantastic person, though. More of him for me, more... uh... pretty pictures of pretend animal characters for the assholes. Damn, we are a manipulative fandom sometimes.



Totally agree.  I'm friends with some good and semi-popular artists on dA and they've had problems like that.  It's like...Heartbreaking, to find out that a 'friend' of yours is only hanging out with you for the giftart.  I mean, really people.  :/


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> Totally agree.  I'm friends with some good and semi-popular artists on dA and they've had problems like that.  It's like...Heartbreaking, to find out that a 'friend' of yours is only hanging out with you for the giftart.  I mean, really people.  :/



Agreed. They're my friends first and artists second. Compared to having someone I can trust, talk to, hang out and have fun with, furry art isn't worth jack shit no matter how good it is.

People > art.

Always.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Drama - There is just too much of it. Example: this person hates this thing/quirk/kink/fetish or some person and wants to shove it into the face of everyone else and cause so much drama trying to get everyone else to hate it by forcing their beliefs on other people and/or they hate someone so they tell everyone else to hate them/insult/troll them and no one EVER gets along because everyone hates everyone else for one thing or another.

Can we PLEASE get over all this kind of shit and start acting like mature adults and actually accept people for who they are and not insult everyone for every little thing? /rant

2. Subcategory of above: People who don't like other people solely because of their beliefs and/or actions, basically people who are very intolerable.

That sums it up nicely I think, I'm fine with everything else.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> OMFG!!!!!!  I completely agree! Finally someone else who isn't completely fucked up.





SexyRedFoxxy said:


> If I didn't please you I'm sorry baby!
> Just punish me and I'll learn my lesson ;3
> 
> Sorry baby, I like to cross-dress



|:T

What the hell.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Cub Porn- Eww
That just wrong and Pedobear like.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 19, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> 1. Drama - There is just too much of it. Example: this person hates this thing/quirk/kink/fetish or some person and wants to shove it into the face of everyone else and cause so much drama trying to get everyone else to hate it by forcing their beliefs on other people and/or they hate someone so they tell everyone else to hate them/insult/troll them and no one EVER gets along because everyone hates everyone else for one thing or another.
> 
> Can we PLEASE get over all this kind of shit and start acting like mature adults and actually accept people for who they are and not insult everyone for every little thing? /rant
> 
> ...



You probably know this but it's worth expanding on this...that part of the reason drama exists around people stating "I don't like this fetish" is because people take it too seriously, and treat it as a personal attack. 

There would not be this huge problem surrounding fetish's if people didn't run around treating them like collecting cards and showing them off. Then other people wouldn't feel the need to innocently (or not so innocently) state "You know I don't really like this" or "I'm not into it" or "This isn't appropriate (insert place/here)".

It comes back to common sense. If you can't deal with people poking fun of you for being a furry you don't wear furry accessories to your school. If you don't want people to target you for your fetish's you could choose to keep the more private. Every person chooses what information they put out there about themselves at times. So people should keep that in mind before they start advertising things about themselves.

EDIT: In an ideal world people would not target others for such things because there would be no reason to...in an ideal world...but we don't live in such a world.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

Glitch said:


> _
> To boldly go where no dick has gone before._
> 
> What I thought the moment I read your statement.
> Damn Star Trek.



I did that on purpose....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You probably know this but it's worth expanding on that part of the reason drama exists around people stating "I don't like this fetish" is because people take it too seriously, and treat it as a personal attack.
> 
> There would not be this huge problem surrounding fetish's if people didn't run around treating them like collecting cards and showing them off. Then other people wouldn't feel the need to innocently state "You know I don't really like this" or "I'm not into it" or "This isn't appropriate (insert place/here)".




The problem I have found is, you can't just simply say "Oh, I don't like that sort of thing" Without someone for some reason taking offense to it and defending their fetish or interest for that matter.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The problem I have found is, you can't just simply say "Oh, I don't like that sort of thing" Without someone for some reason taking offense to it and defending their fetish or interest for that matter.



As long as you are tactful, polite, and civil about it, to hell with the people who want to start defending their fetish or interest just because you simply state you don't like it.


----------



## Uro (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Thats what, 90% of the fandom?



Give or take a few.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The problem I have found is, you can't just simply say "Oh, I don't like that sort of thing" Without someone for some reason taking offense to it and defending their fetish or interest for that matter.



It is a sad but inconvenient truth...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The problem I have found is, you can't just simply say "Oh, I don't like that sort of thing" Without someone for some reason taking offense to it and defending their fetish or interest for that matter.



oh I'm sorry randy. everything you do offends me. you're so disgusting. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oh I'm sorry randy. everything you do offends me. you're so disgusting. :V


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 19, 2010)

I hate it when people just automatically assume that you are like a wierdo perv with kinky sex fetishes, just because you say your a furry.  I mean, not everyone is into that kinda stuff, most of us are just normal people who like to dress up as anthro animals, and rp as them and go to conventions.

No one calls Trekkies wierdo pervs, and yet they dress up as aliens, and Star Trek chars, rp as them, go to conventions...


----------



## Glitch (Jan 19, 2010)

Uro said:


> People that take it way too seriously.



This.
It's a hobby.
I love fursuiting, though, but that is a way to take it too seriously.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 19, 2010)

Uro said:


> People that take it way too seriously.



Indeed, and in truth, it's also a fact of life. Humans, in general, from my observations, tend to tale ANYTHING, and at times, EVERYthing too seriously. Whether it be sports (like the guy who chose his support of the Liverpool football club over his wife), anime, video games, job, religion, etc.

Life would be a lot better if people would just freakin relax.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Glitch said:


> This.
> It's a hobby.
> I love fursuiting, though, but that is a way to take it too seriously.




I have to disagree, it might be a hobby in general, but fursuiting, lifestyling, art, conventions etc etc are all just aspects of the fandom. I don't think fursuiting is taking it seriously.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh I got one people who nit pic at what you said or people who flame you souly for what you like or people who act like the fur fandom is all nice.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have to disagree, it might be a hobby in general, but fursuiting, lifestyling, art, conventions etc etc are all just aspects of the fandom. I don't think fursuiting is taking it seriously.



I have to agree Randy. It's one thing to fursuit, it's another to get offended over the small stuff.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The problem I have found is, you can't just simply say "Oh, I don't like that sort of thing" Without someone for some reason taking offense to it and defending their fetish or interest for that matter.



It goes both ways. You [normally] can't say "I like vore" without someone telling you that you are a disgusting pervert and should be shot. Now that's a bit dramatic I know, but my point is still valid. Another example of this would be saying "I'm a babyfur" or "I like cub art". Tell me, when was the last time you heard that in any thread or discussion without someone (read as a lot of people) IMMEDIATELY assuming that you are in fact a pedophile in real life and that you like to touch little boys. Has it ever happened? Maybe. But not in the amount of time I've been here. Yes, it is illegal if it happens outside the imagination, but to label someone a sick freak because they fantasize about one thing or another *without it getting out of control* is just downright inhumane.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> It goes both ways. You [normally] can't say "I like vore" without someone telling you that you are a disgusting pervert and should be shot. Now that's a bit dramatic I know, but my point is still valid. Another example of this would be saying "I'm a babyfur" or "I like cub art". Tell me, when was the last time you heard that in any thread or discussion without someone (read as a lot of people) IMMEDIATELY assuming that you are in fact a pedophile in real life and that you like to touch little boys. Has it ever happened? Maybe. But not in the amount of time I've been here. Yes, it is illegal if it happens outside the imagination, but to label someone a sick freak because they fantasize about one thing or another *without it getting out of control* is just downright inhumane.


Agreed just because someone is into something that you don't like you should still respect them and there decision. Like my in Rl who is not a fur but hes into scat. Personally I think that's rather nasty but you know what? What ever floats his boat.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

Pedophiles.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Agreed just because someone is into something that you don't like you should still respect them and there decision. Like my in Rl who is not a fur but hes into scat. Personally I think that's rather nasty but you know what? What ever floats his boat.


 
Just make sure he washes his hands before you hang out with him...


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Pedophiles.



Totally not helping.

Honestly, shouldn't we all at least try to get along and have a somewhat positive attitude towards each other at the very least?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Honestly, shouldn't we all at least try to get along and have a somewhat positive attitude towards each other at the very least?



Sorry, but this is FAF. ):  Everyone is just mean because they're insecure.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Totally not helping.


I was answering the question. 


David M. Awesome said:


> Sorry, but this is FAF. ):  Everyone is just mean because they're insecure.


You keep calling me chubby, it's your fault ;~;


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was answering the question.
> 
> You keep calling me chubby, it's your fault ;~;


 
Not to mention tiny...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Totally not helping.
> 
> Honestly, shouldn't we all at least try to get along and have a somewhat positive attitude towards each other at the very least?


Your trying to climb up a pole with oil on it with that one :/


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Just make sure he washes his hands before you hang out with him...


yeah I never let him use my controllers but on top of that he says he has a fetish of giant young girls eating him. :/


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You keep calling me chubby, it's your fault ;~;



but it's cute :3c


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah I never let him use my controllers but on top of that he says he has a fetish of giant young girls eating him. :/


 
And here I thought you were creepy...

Man, this fandom's dementedness knows no bounds...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> And here I thought you were creepy...
> 
> Man, this fandom's dementedness knows no bounds...



believe it or not hes not a fur and he thinks *we're* a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> but it's cute :3c


To you, but not to everyone D:


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Your trying to climb up a pole with oil on it with that one :/



True. =/



EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah I never let him use my controllers but on top of that he says he has a fetish of giant young girls eating him. :/



I <3 vore, just not with girls.

I <3 guys. =3

And you all can keep your smart assed comments to yourselves around me, thank you very much. I'm not being hostile, I'm just saying. ^_~


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> believe it or not hes not a fur and he thinks *we're* a bunch of weirdos.


 

If he was a fur then it would cease to be creepy, just par for the course...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> True. =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok as I said I don't mind you can like whatever I'm not one to judge.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Ok as I said I don't mind you can like whatever I'm not one to judge.



I know, neither am I. =P

I'm just saying I don't put up with crap.


----------



## voodoo predator (Jan 19, 2010)

in order
1. xenomorph ("Aliens") porn (simply because they are my favorite thing in the entire world and I hate when they are dishonored through porn.) because they are not really sexualy active creatures, just killing machines.
2. adult+cub porn... cough cough "pedophiles"....
3. gay porn (really really sorry to any gays out there I just don't like it), but that can't be helped.
4. advertisments that are everywhere.
5. dildo pics (I'm a guy so no I wouldn't understand)
6. incorrectly classified art.
7. winged furry pics (unless the wings are part of the animals natural body)
8. assholes (like myself sometimes)


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

Meh, nothing really bothers me. Guess I'm too chill.

I don't like it when furs put "fur" in every word.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Kelsh said:


> Meh, nothing really bothers me. Guess I'm too chill.
> 
> I don't like it when furs put "fur" in every word.



Your sig is still so fucking win!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone said something that reminded me of something the fandom does that irks me. Closet-fur. Errr. I hate that so much.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 20, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> in order
> 1. xenomorph ("Aliens") porn (simply because they are my favorite thing in the entire world and I hate when they are dishonored through porn.) because they are not really sexually active creatures, just killing machines.
> 2. cub porn... cough cough "petifiles"....
> 3. gay porn (really really sorry to any gays out there I just don't like it), but that can't be helped.
> ...



People like you are what bothers me about this fandom.


----------



## voodoo predator (Jan 20, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People like you are what bothers me about this fandom.


Wasn't the point of this so people could say what irks them without people judging them for it? plus I tried to put everything I said in the nicest way possable.
PS: what about me irks you? honestly I hate not getting along.
PSS: I don't have ANY sympathy for Pedophiles though, and now that I think about it I didn't word #2 right what I hate is adult + cub porn.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Wasn't the point of this so people could say what irks them without people judging them for it? plus I tried to put everything I said in the nicest way possable.
> PS: what about me irks you? honestly I hate not getting along.
> PSS: I don't have ANY sympathy for petifiles though, and now that I think about it I didn't word #2 right what I hate is adult + cub porn.


Pedophiles*


----------



## voodoo predator (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Pedophiles*


 Thank you! MS word wasn't fixing it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 20, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Thank you! MS word wasn't fixing it.


Why do you use word?  

You should just use firefox as your browser and let its spellchecker check everything.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 20, 2010)

There are way too many things to list.  But primarily, the furries that bawwww about bad publicity, and then wear diapers around Pittsburgh at AC. That sort of thing.


----------



## voodoo predator (Jan 20, 2010)

Qoph said:


> There are way too many things to list. But primarily, the furries that bawwww about bad publicity, and then wear diapers around Pittsburgh at AC. That sort of thing.


 ROFLMAO I know!!! Because really nobody has a problem with you being a furry until you start acting like a freak in public, and when you walk out in public in just a diaper that just screams I HAVE NO SELF RESPECT!!!!!


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 20, 2010)

Ein, with every post I love you more and more. lol.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm probably going to get hit for this one but...

1) People whothink being Furry is a lifestyle.  It's a fandom, not a way of  life.
2) People who angst about how to 'come out' as a Furry.  Again, not a lifestyle.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

Most of the things I disapprove of have already been said, but... I think maybe the thing that gets under my skin the most are the zoophiles/furs that hate virtually everyone else that isn't one. I've met quite a few somehow. ._.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 20, 2010)

Nothing in the fandom really irks me. I have a very "to each his own" type of philosophy.

One thing that I do find ironic and a little sad (more directed at faf, than the fandom) is
that people seem to bitch about the same recycled threads. Yet when someone new comes
along that has a different view of the fandom and makes a different thread, people flame
the shit out of them until they leave and then go back to bitching that there are no
original posts.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> To you, but not to everyone D:



Chubbyness is cute.



RetroCorn said:


> True. =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! THAT IS SO SICK! DUDE!  sorry couldn't resist.

One of my best friends, also a fur, is into vore aswell.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> in order
> 1. xenomorph ("Aliens") porn (simply because they are my favorite thing in the entire world and I hate when they are dishonored through porn.) because they are not really sexualy active creatures, just killing machines.
> 2. adult+cub porn... cough cough "pedophiles"....
> 3. gay porn (really really sorry to any gays out there I just don't like it), but that can't be helped.
> ...



I don't see why advertisements specifically irks you about the fandom when advertisements are everywhere on the internet, not just in the fandom.

Also in number two, adult porn does not equal pedophiles. If you don't like adult porn it should be separate from cub porn, not together.


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 20, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> in order
> 1. xenomorph ("Aliens") porn (simply because they are my favorite thing in the entire world and I hate when they are dishonored through porn.) because they are not really sexualy active creatures, just killing machines.
> 2. adult+cub porn... cough cough "Pedophiles"....
> 3. gay porn (really really sorry to any gays out there I just don't like it), but that can't be helped.
> ...


 
1,3,5,6. agree
2. more the cub porn then the adult
4. i dont mind them if there there for a use like paying for the server.
7. I dont mind them there ok in my books
8. yer thay just piss me off but there is assholes evrywhere you look.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> 1. xenomorph ("Aliens") porn (simply because they are my favorite thing in the entire world and I hate when they are dishonored through porn.) because they are not really sexualy active creatures, just killing machines.



Hahaha

You've obviously never seen any of H. R. Giger's concept art for the xenomorphs

Or, you know, actually watched any of the movies :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Lambzie said:


> 1,3,5,6. agree
> 2. more the cub porn then the adult
> 4. i dont mind them if there there for a use like paying for the server.
> 7. I dont mind them there ok in my books
> 8. yer thay just piss me off but there is assholes evrywhere you look.



More often or not advertisements help pay for the servers, without those Adverts many sites would have to be pay sites.


----------



## Dass (Jan 20, 2010)

That jackass who first told the media that we all have sex in fursuits.
hmm...
I think everything else has been a standard answer thus far or isn't limited to the fandom.
Although tory furries seem to irk me a bit more than other tories.


----------



## Brandi (Jan 20, 2010)

1) People who would sprout ears and a tail in real life if they could, and stay that way permanently. I much much much prefer being in my own skin, I don't know why anyone would want to actually be an animal. :S


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 20, 2010)

Dass said:


> That jackass who first told the media that we all have sex in fursuits.
> hmm...
> I think everything else has been a standard answer thus far or isn't limited to the fandom.
> Although tory furries seem to irk me a bit more than other tories.


I actually found out who's fault that was, it was because of Confurence.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You probably know this but it's worth expanding on this...that part of the reason drama exists around people stating "I don't like this fetish" is because people take it too seriously, and treat it as a personal attack.
> 
> There would not be this huge problem surrounding fetish's if people didn't run around treating them like collecting cards and showing them off. Then other people wouldn't feel the need to innocently (or not so innocently) state "You know I don't really like this" or "I'm not into it" or "This isn't appropriate (insert place/here)".
> 
> It comes back to common sense. If you can't deal with people poking fun of you for being a furry you don't wear furry accessories to your school. If you don't want people to target you for your fetish's you could choose to keep the more private. Every person chooses what information they put out there about themselves at times. So people should keep that in mind before they start advertising things about themselves.





Bonus points for when people click on an art piece that's conveniently labeled what kind of fetishes it's got in it and then complain that it has fetish art and calls the artist a sick fuck. 

Congratulations - you just made yourself look like a complete moron. Don't like Watersports? DON'T CLICK ON PICS LABELED "WATERSPORTS"! Don't like sex or yiff in general? Then just turn on the mature filter.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Bonus points for when people click on an art piece that's conveniently labeled what kind of fetishes it's got in it and then complain that it has fetish art and calls the artist a sick fuck.
> 
> Congratulations - you just made yourself look like a complete moron. Don't like Watersports? DON'T CLICK ON PICS LABELED "WATERSPORTS"! Don't like sex or yiff in general? Then just turn on the mature filter.



I think this guy said it best :V .



Digitalpotato said:


> Congratulations - you just made yourself look like a complete moron.



Seriously, way to completely miss the point she was making :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Bonus points for when people click on an art piece that's conveniently labeled what kind of fetishes it's got in it and then complain that it has fetish art and calls the artist a sick fuck.
> 
> Congratulations - you just made yourself look like a complete moron. Don't like Watersports? DON'T CLICK ON PICS LABELED "WATERSPORTS"! Don't like sex or yiff in general? Then just turn on the mature filter.



Some furries fail to do even simple, logical things.



Whitenoise said:


> I think this guy said it best :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, way to completely miss the point she was making :V .



He has a point though.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> He has a point though.



A totally irrelevant point preceded by a personal attack :V .


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 21, 2010)

Admitedly most of the things have already been said but i do have one thing to add. I completely understand that there are a large number of furs that are not the most "socialy adept", but please people, leave the press talking to the people that have the aptitude not to shoot themselves in the foot and then procede to fuck the newly created hole on camera. Just....wow sometimes.

Honestly, i dont care at all about the existance of cub as alot of people complain about. Its like anime weeaboo complaining about loli. Its there, you can easily avoid it in most circumstances, just deal with it. Though i do agree that the zoo's need to stop trying to group themselves into fur just for the very loose acceptable affiliation.

Oh, and always remember! The fandom is serious business guys! So NEVAR! take a joke/poke or laugh at the few genuine trolls. (yes, i think the *real* trolls are few in number too)


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Admitedly most of the things have already been said but i do have one thing to add. I completely understand that there are a large number of furs that are not the most "socialy adept", but please people, leave the press talking to the people that have the aptitude not to shoot themselves in the foot and then procede to fuck the newly created hole on camera. Just....wow sometimes.
> 
> Though i do agree that the zoo's need to stop trying to group themselves into fur just for the very loose acceptable affiliation.
> 
> (yes, i think the *real* trolls are few in number too)


Seconded


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> A totally irrelevant point preceded by a personal attack :V .



I'm not so sure he meant it as a personal attack.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

Cub porn. 
Herms.
Vore.
Scat.
People who claim the above is at all sexually normal.
People who think they have to "come out" as a furry.
People who are misanthropic and hate humans as a whole. (being a furry does not stop you from being a human...) 
And Finally the fact that social Retards are  abundant here.


BESIDES THAT I LOVE THE FANDOM.


----------



## Leon (Jan 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cub porn.
> Herms.
> Vore.
> Scat.
> ...


 
My mind exploded, when it comes to furry what else is there?


----------



## Leon (Jan 22, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cub porn.
> Herms.
> Vore.
> Scat.
> ...


 
Well other than that what is there to the fandom?


----------



## dootsy (Jan 22, 2010)

The over-abundance of people with Asperger's syndrome.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

dootsy said:


> The over-abundance of people with Asperger's syndrome.


::gives Dootsy a flame shield::
I suggest you take this.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ::gives Dootsy a flame shield::
> I suggest you take this.


 Heh, i only had ADD, so have to reason to *SQUIRREL!!!!* be offended.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Admitedly most of the things have already been said but i do have one thing to add. I completely understand that there are a large number of furs that are not the most "socialy adept", but please people, leave the press talking to the people that have the aptitude not to shoot themselves in the foot and then procede to fuck the newly created hole on camera. Just....wow sometimes.
> 
> Honestly, i dont care at all about the existance of cub as alot of people complain about. Its like anime weeaboo complaining about loli. Its there, you can easily avoid it in most circumstances, just deal with it. Though i do agree that the zoo's need to stop trying to group themselves into fur just for the very loose acceptable affiliation.
> 
> Oh, and always remember! The fandom is serious business guys! So NEVAR! take a joke/poke or laugh at the few genuine trolls. (yes, i think the *real* trolls are few in number too)



Thirded.
Also, true sig is true.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2010)

leon said:


> Well other than that what is there to the fandom?



Well, lemme go down that list.
- Certainly not into cub porn.  Ugh.
- Not a herm.  Don't taint my females with dicks... ugh.
- Not really into vore.
- I hate, HATE scat.  But it's fine for others to like it, as long as they arem't in my face about it.  (And no, I'm not the tard who looks at scat pics and comments rudely on them.)
- I don't claim that any of that is normal.
- I don't have to "come out" as furry.  I had to come out as lesbian, and that's something I can't change and actually matters in my life.  Being furry is just a hobby.
- I know I'm a human and love it, thank you kindly. Some people just piss me off.
- I am actually pretty damn good at talking to random people and making them my friends, so I am not socially inept.  In fact, I actually love talking to _real_ people in_ real_ life, not just in cyberland, here. 

Surprise, surprise.
There ARE normal people here.  :/

Put this on my list.
People who assume that all furs - other than themselves - are sick fucks.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Glitch said:


> - I hate, HATE scat.  But it's fine for others to like it, as long as they arem't in my face about it.


so i hear u lik poops


----------



## Yrr (Jan 22, 2010)

_"ZOMG GUYS SO I'M A FURRY AND THAT MEANS I HAVE TO WEAR FURSUITS, SO TELL ME WHERE I CAN FIND MORE FURRIES SO WE CAN BE FRIENDS BECAUSE ALL FURRIES HAVE SIMILAR INTERESTS AND GET ON WELL"_


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 22, 2010)

Why do people insist on pairing their OCs with copyright characters? I mean in a sexual way, not just "Hey I'm going to cuddle Dragonite." That annoys me a little.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 22, 2010)

Everything.
I just want to stay with my loli-


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

I dislike people who join the furry fandom and complain that it has porn.

seriously? the fandom is based around porn.
that's like joining a rubber fetish site and saying "I just like wearing it.. and you should all be ashamed of the porn!"

seriously... there's filters if you dont like it.. but dont try to make everyone else hate it. it's stupid.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dislike people who join the furry fandom and complain that it has porn.
> 
> seriously? the fandom is based around porn.
> that's like joining a rubber fetish site and saying "I just like wearing it.. and you should all be ashamed of the porn!"
> ...




I kinda have to agree with you. I mean, I think for most furrys, its not exclusively about the porn (though for some it is part that) but seriously; There is porn for EVERYTHING!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dislike people who join the furry fandom and complain that it has porn.
> 
> seriously? the fandom is based around porn.
> that's like joining a rubber fetish site and saying "I just like wearing it.. and you should all be ashamed of the porn!"
> ...



If I accidentally click on a picture I don't like (which is possible to do it accidentally as you can not always see the thumbnail clearly) I just click out of it and carry on, I don't make threads bitching about a picture I found on FA that I don't like, I mean whats the point?



slorrel said:


> I kinda have to agree with you. I mean, I think for most furrys, its not exclusively about the porn (though for some it is part that) but seriously; There is porn for EVERYTHING!



Show me tree porn.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

slorrel said:


> I kinda have to agree with you. I mean, I think for most furrys, its not exclusively about the porn (though for some it is part that) but seriously; There is porn for EVERYTHING!


 Its kinda funny. Since some of my co-workers have found out im furry, and i taught them of the rules of the interwebs, they have up till recently tried to have me break rule 34. They stopped at michelen-man cross-genre pokeporn.

Yeah....I then proceded to rape a few minds/childhoods.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Show me tree porn.


...OK....
http://tremendousnews.com/2009/08/25/7-trees-in-hilariously-compromising-positions/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> ...OK....
> http://tremendousnews.com/2009/08/25/7-trees-in-hilariously-compromising-positions/



Ok....there really is porn of everything.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, I didn't mean that in a literal sense. But you know what I mean. 

Look as cars for example. They quite often show new models along with some sexy, half naked woman to help sell it.
And I'm sure with most things people are into, you'd be able to find porn for it. I mean seriously; I once came across Harry Potter porn! (okay, I wasn't actually looking for it, but hey; guess I should have had the filters on).


----------



## slorrel (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> ...OK....
> http://tremendousnews.com/2009/08/25/7-trees-in-hilariously-compromising-positions/



Lol! I only just seen those! I rest my case.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> ...OK....
> http://tremendousnews.com/2009/08/25/7-trees-in-hilariously-compromising-positions/



eeeeheheh, I really need to stop clicking on stuff I know will haunt me.... ^^;


----------



## Yrr (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> ...OK....
> http://tremendousnews.com/2009/08/25/7-trees-in-hilariously-compromising-positions/



Why does this neither surprise or horrify me?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Why does this neither surprise or horrify me?



>:/ privoxy blocked 2 of the images.

DAMMIT STOP BLOCKING MY PORN.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> A totally irrelevant point preceded by a personal attack :V .



I wasn't actually speaking to her  - It's more about those people who click on stuff labeled "Castration", then call the author a sick fuck for castrating.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wasn't actually speaking to her  - It's more about those people who click on stuff labeled "Castration", then call the author a sick fuck for castrating.



agreed.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> so i hear u lik poops



no ur wrong go away


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Glitch said:


> no ur wrong go away



Lol'd.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dislike people who join the furry fandom and complain that it has porn.
> 
> seriously? the fandom is based around porn.
> that's like joining a rubber fetish site and saying "I just like wearing it.. and you should all be ashamed of the porn!"
> ...



I'm not complaining that there is porn.  Used to that.
It's just that some porn is better left uncreated, Rule 34 or not.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dislike people who join the furry fandom and complain that it has porn.
> 
> seriously? the fandom is based around porn.
> that's like joining a rubber fetish site and saying "I just like wearing it.. and you should all be ashamed of the porn!"
> ...



I dislike people who come into the fandom and claim that it's all about porn because they went online.

It's about anthropomorphic animals. Not porn. It's not a hug box either. It's not an ass-pat group. It's not a therapy group.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I dislike people who come into the fandom and claim that it's all about porn because they went online.
> 
> It's about anthropomorphic animals. Not porn. It's not a hug box either. It's not an ass-pat group. It's not a therapy group.



Thank you, especially the first sentence.

I like my clean art, thanks.

Granted, I can respect mature art, just as long as I find it tasteful. Of course, what's tasteful is in the eye of the beholder, but me...yeah, I'm picky.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 22, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Thank you, especially the first sentence.
> 
> I like my clean art, thanks.
> 
> Granted, I can respect mature art, just as long as I find it tasteful. Of course, what's tasteful is in the eye of the beholder, but me...yeah, I'm picky.



You're welcome.

I like my clean arts too...I too respect the mature stuff. It doesn't matter if you like the clean or mature...the fandom organized around a concept and that concept alone is what describes the purpose of the fandom...EDIT: and that concept was not porn.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I like my clean arts too...I too respect the mature stuff. It doesn't matter if you like the clean or mature...the fandom organized around a concept and that concept alone is what describes the purpose of the fandom.



Well said.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I like my clean arts too...I too respect the mature stuff. It doesn't matter if you like the clean or mature...the fandom organized around a concept and that concept alone is what describes the purpose of the fandom...EDIT: and that concept was not porn.




I have been DLing quite a bit of clean art lately.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have been DLing quite a bit of clean art lately.



Clean art is to the fandom what regular clothes are to people. 
Smut works is to the fandom what lingerie is to people.

I'll leave it to peeps to figure it out.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Clean art is to the fandom what regular clothes are to people.
> Smut works is to the fandom what lingerie is to people.
> 
> I'll leave it to peeps to figure it out.



That shouldn't make sense, but it does. Leave it to the Flamethrower of Logic to give that one to us.


----------



## Geek (Jan 22, 2010)

Everyone is so careful not to offend the furries!

My thing about this thread, and furries going around in suits, is that I wonder about the motivation. It strikes me as a kind of "look at me, look at how different I am" rather than "true individualism" (whatever that is). I don't understand the need to loudly advertise one's interests or individuality. Perhaps I'm simply put off by what I see to be attention seeking behavior.

The whole thing reminds me of the punk kids when I was in high school. I dated this girl who had jet black hair, and decided to dye her bangs FIRE ENGINE RED, and then proceeded to mouth off at anyone who cast a glace in her direction (god help you if you stared). To me, it was like she dyed her hair just so that she'd get a reaction out of people. The furry thing... again, like everyone else, I'm trying to be careful not to offend, but it's like the fire engine red bangs to me... it's like someone looking for a confrontation or a reaction.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

In the end, your always going to offend someone. I stopped caring about it years ago. If someone doesnt like who i am, what i think,or what i say. It sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 22, 2010)

Geek said:


> Everyone is so careful not to offend the furries!
> 
> My thing about this thread, and furries going around in suits, is that I wonder about the motivation. It strikes me as a kind of "look at me, look at how different I am" rather than "true individualism" (whatever that is). I don't understand the need to loudly advertise one's interests or individuality. Perhaps I'm simply put off by what I see to be attention seeking behavior.
> 
> The whole thing reminds me of the punk kids when I was in high school. I dated this girl who had jet black hair, and decided to dye her bangs FIRE ENGINE RED, and then proceeded to mouth off at anyone who cast a glace in her direction (god help you if you stared). To me, it was like she dyed her hair just so that she'd get a reaction out of people. The furry thing... again, like everyone else, I'm trying to be careful not to offend, but it's like the fire engine red bangs to me... it's like someone looking for a confrontation or a reaction.



But this is FAF. If you didn't walk away offended by something, than clearly we didn't do our job properly.

That said I don't know how it is for others. I can only talk for myself. I don't put on a suit and go out randomly into public because it's not my thing. If I suit up, it's for a reason. That reasons has less to do with me and more to do with others. Usually it's because it entertains people. It makes them smile and brightens their day.

That kid who went to the bowling alley and froliced around a bunch of walking stuffed animals? That made her day. The kid who ran up and hugged that random dragon at the mini-golf. She walked away smiling.

The mentally handi-capped teen who went to the farmer's market? Seeing that walking fluffy animal and getting a hug brightened his day.

When people drove by the street and saw a bunch of funny looking furry animals they pointed and laughed. It made the Farmers Market's day when they saw that sudden spike in revenue.

When a dragon and a panda walked into a Chinese restaurant at AC...the kids adored it and the workers were enthralled. That made their day for sure. So for me it's not about me, it's about others. Just as when I did the whole Sea Scholar thing it was not about me, it was about others. I have fun yeah, but I do it so that I can make other people smile and laugh. That is what makes it worth it, to me.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> In the end, your always going to offend someone. I stopped caring about it years ago. If someone doesnt like who i am, what i think,or what i say. It sounds like a personal problem to me.


That's how everyone should live their life. No use worrying about what people you don't care about think of you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> But this is FAF. If you didn't walk away offended by something, than clearly we didn't do our job properly.



I *insert vulgar word* your *insert someone that you love* all the time.


----------



## virus (Jan 22, 2010)

The pyramid system
The commission whores
People who feel they can give an opinion to anything even if they have no understanding of it. 
The total corruption of imagination

If your going to draw, at least stylize everything. 90% of all furry artwork has no backgrounds like PS3 has no gaems.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

virus said:


> The pyramid system
> The commission whores
> People who feel they can give an opinion to anything even if they have no understanding of it.
> The total corruption of imagination
> ...



I say....
make art. not business.


----------



## Proud Assburger (Jan 23, 2010)

Animal dicks. It tiptoes the line of bestiality. How can people get horny looking at pointy cartoon cat and deer dicks and then claim they aren't into real animals?


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 23, 2010)

Furries who think there better at than everyone else. The ones who moan about wearing collars in public and "coming out of the closet" furs. I think if the situation is as bad as some make out ( religious parents, ones who already have preconceptions about the fandom) then they'd be worried to.

Over the top characters. Pink fur, neon stripes, multipul horns, wings, tails, bracelets etc.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Proud Assburger said:


> Animal dicks. It tiptoes the line of bestiality. How can people get horny looking at pointy cartoon cat and deer dicks and then claim they aren't into real animals?



Maybe because 9 out of 10 animals drawn with a cock have a human cock and NOT an animal cock?



Amethyst said:


> Furries who think there better at than everyone else. *The ones who moan about wearing collars in public and "coming out of the closet"* furs. I think if the situation is as bad as some make out ( religious parents, ones who already have preconceptions about the fandom) then they'd be worried to.
> 
> Over the top characters. Pink fur, neon stripes, multipul horns, wings, tails, bracelets etc.



Do anime fans come out of the closet? despite the fact anime is full of "hentai" and LOLICON! No they don't, why? because they don't make such a big deal out of everything like furries do. And one reason some people moan about people wearing collars/ears in public is because some people who do, then moan cause they get laughed at. 

So at the end of the day, everyone in the fandom moans about something.

Not moaning, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Benezia (Jan 23, 2010)

One true thing that I find to be an oddity in the fandom are the fur suits.
Don't get me wrong; I'm all for people expressing their love for anthropomorphic animals and perhaps even role-playing in these suits, but in my personal opinion I find it unnerving and even a little embarrassing that people would dress up in these suits and sometimes walk about in public.

However, my primary dislike are these, in my honest opinion, badly-made fur-suits that look more like something a mascot would wear. I myself would only wear a fur-suit if it were realistic and professionally made. If it were integrated with the following (even though it may be unlikely) then I'd be convinced to wear it.

*Movable ears
*Movable jaw
*Perhaps a little voice-changer box
*Digigrade-leg stilts if required
*A full-body suit that actually LOOKS like proper, realistic body fur.
*Movable tail
*Realistic head

Even if a suit would have all of these features, I would probably still only wear it during private events simply for fun. Besides, I don't see any major furry conventions coming to the U.K. anytime soon. xD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

something in another thread reminded of another thing that irks me, furries who complain they don't have a mate yet only look within the fandom itself for a mate.

Don't complain about something which is really your own fault.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 23, 2010)

-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

slorrel said:


> What, do they mean like they don't have a boy/girl friend, or that they don't have any furry friends?
> Cos not haven any furry friends can be easly solved here, and not having a boy/girl friend is a problem which won't be fixed by complaining on a forum; try going out and meeting people.



As in Bf/Gf. There is a thread on this board entitled "Do you has a mate?" and the number of people I have seen in there who say they are single and find it hard to find a GF/BF who is also furry is unbelievable.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 23, 2010)

-


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Maybe because 9 out of 10 animals drawn with a cock have a human cock and NOT an animal cock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well think about this; When someone says anime what do they usually think of? Cat girls, naruto, death note etc.

What about furry; Oh dear, you mean those animal humpers off of CSI, those weirdos who think there wolfs?

Now add to the mix strict parents, a little intolerable to certain things and then you go and tell them " Hey, I'm a furry!". They're not going to take it lightly. They'll either ridicule you or see you as some kind of freak.


----------



## Geek (Jan 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If I suit up, it's for a reason. That reasons has less to do with me and more to do with others. Usually it's because it entertains people. It makes them smile and brightens their day.



I believe I can say, with a high degree of certainty, that I would puke a rainbow.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 23, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Well think about this; When someone says anime what do they usually think of? Cat girls, naruto, death note etc.
> 
> What about furry; Oh dear, you mean those animal humpers off of CSI, those weirdos who think there wolfs?
> 
> Now add to the mix strict parents, a little intolerable to certain things and then you go and tell them " Hey, I'm a furry!". They're not going to take it lightly. They'll either ridicule you or see you as some kind of freak.



This is the exact reason you don't tell them.

It's not important unless it _is_ that, at which point it's better not to.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> I believe I can say, with a high degree of certainty, that I would puke a rainbow.



Haha...I so would want to catch that moment on camera.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> something in another thread reminded of another thing that irks me, furries who complain they don't have a mate yet only look within the fandom itself for a mate.
> 
> Don't complain about something which is really your own fault.



And it usually seems to be more males doing it instead of females.

Are men just that desperate?


----------



## Lemon (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Maybe because 9 out of 10 animals drawn with a cock have a human cock and NOT an animal cock?


From what I've seen, most cats and deer have stringy, pointy animal dicks. Dogs also more often than not have that little fluffy weeny lump thing. Even if it's a human dick sticking out of the weeny lump, it still strikes me as pretty bestial to get turned on by retracting dicks.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

People who constantly bitch about the fandom.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

eating dog and cat food.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Well think about this; When someone says anime what do they usually think of? Cat girls, naruto, death note etc.
> 
> What about furry; Oh dear, you mean those animal humpers off of CSI, those weirdos who think there wolfs?
> 
> Now add to the mix strict parents, a little intolerable to certain things and then you go and tell them " Hey, I'm a furry!". They're not going to take it lightly. They'll either ridicule you or see you as some kind of freak.



So why do people have this "need" to come out of an invisible furry closet? What gets me is they treat it like a gay coming out of his closet. Another thing is, why worry about the negative stereotypes of the fandom if those stereotypes do not apply to you? I never worry about the negative stereotypes cause they don't apply to me. And if people do not believe me, and want to be narrow-minded then they are not worth me knowing.



Lemon said:


> From what I've seen, most cats and deer have stringy, pointy animal dicks. Dogs also more often than not have that little fluffy weeny lump thing. Even if it's a human dick sticking out of the weeny lump, it still strikes me as pretty bestial to get turned on by retracting dicks.



To many artists draw anthros way to animal like imo, For example animal like paws, animal like penises, sometimes even animal like limbs, and then wonder why non furries and trolls see furry as a beastiality thing, well dur?


----------



## Geek (Jan 23, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha...I so would want to catch that moment on camera.



I have a feeling that these butterfly and rainbow filled stories are vastly outnumbered by the occasions where you were stared at or openly mocked. Not that this behavior is appropriate, but it strikes me that you're probably painting a sunnier picture of life as a furry than the reality.

At any rate, those kids may feel differently about the wonders of running into a dragon at the bowling alley when they get a bit older and start asking themselves if that meeting was involved with yiffing in some way. And yes, I know that the majority of the furry thing is not perverse, but that's the public perception, for better or for worse.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So why do people have this "need" to come out of an invisible furry closet? What gets me is they treat it like a gay coming out of his closet. Another thing is, why worry about the negative stereotypes of the fandom if those stereotypes do not apply to you? I never worry about the negative stereotypes cause they don't apply to me. And if people do not believe me, and want to be narrow-minded then they are not worth me knowing.
> 
> 
> I spent years carving people away from my life that were not worth my time. It still amazes me how few people are left, but how much more meaningful the time I spend with friends is. However people are people, and they can still be dickish from time to time, but at least we can admit that to each other.
> ...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> I have a feeling that these butterfly and rainbow filled stories are vastly outnumbered by the occasions where you were stared at or openly mocked. Not that this behavior is appropriate, but it strikes me that you're probably painting a sunnier picture of life as a furry than the reality.
> 
> At any rate, those kids may feel differently about the wonders of running into a dragon at the bowling alley when they get a bit older and start asking themselves if that meeting was involved with yiffing in some way. And yes, I know that the majority of the furry thing is not perverse, but that's the public perception, for better or for worse.



If you want to believe that I am painting a sunnier picture than what is happening you go ahead an believe that. You can't let the whole thing where the public might remember CSI the Episode or that Vanity Fair thing, or that Trya Banks thing...get in the way of going out and having fun. How are you going to change perceptions if you don't put yourself out there and give them something better and nicer to look at? In my area we change perceptions by doing something that matters.

That said...those kids at the bowling alley, or at the market, or at the golf course....all they will really know is that they had a good time being around the walking stuffed animals. They are wonderful in this aspect that they tend to be naive and innocent enough to not sit there and do what some adults will do and think "Oh, freaks who have sex in suit". They see it for what it is. They don't go too deep and ruin it by bringing up irrelevance.


----------



## Tookieloo123 (Jan 23, 2010)

Anything having to do with nakedness or adult situations.

I recently realized that like 99.9 percent of furries are enthusiastic about that stuff.
*tears run down cheeks*

I always thought being a furry was about actually pretending you are an animal ;_;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> Anything having to do with nakedness or adult situations.
> 
> I recently realized that like *99.9 percent* of furries are enthusiastic about that stuff.
> *tears run down cheeks*
> ...



Either you are exaggerating here, or you are trolling.


----------



## Tookieloo123 (Jan 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Either you are exaggerating here, or you are trolling.


 
Yeah, obviously o.e
Jokes, ppl, jokes
Yur gonna see a lot of them from me.

what's trolling?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 23, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> what's trolling?


Serious business.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> Yeah, obviously o.e
> Jokes, ppl, jokes
> Yur gonna see a lot of them from me.
> 
> what's trolling?


You're not the smartest person around are you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> Yeah, obviously o.e
> Jokes, ppl, jokes
> Yur gonna see a lot of them from me.
> 
> what's trolling?


Extremely short meaning:
"You got internet punked son!  AAAAAH SNAP!"


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 24, 2010)

The game.
It "IRK"s me.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 24, 2010)

This thread irks me its like the bitch and complain thread I say either DO something about it or stfu and gtfo.


----------



## TDK (Jan 24, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> This thread irks me its like the bitch and complain thread I say either DO something about it or stfu and gtfo.



Seconed-ed


----------



## Bando (Jan 24, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> This thread irks me its like the bitch and complain thread I say either DO something about it or stfu and gtfo.



third-dead :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> This thread irks me its like the bitch and complain thread I say either DO something about it or stfu and gtfo.





Motor Mouth said:


> Seconed-ed



That is easier said than done. Half the things I've seen mentioned can not be fixed, and I don't think Ein would want one of the common things I have seen mentioned fixed.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 24, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> what's trolling?




Basically, its like joking, only with the specific intention of insulting and annoying people.


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 25, 2010)

People who try to represent the fandom,when they have no business doing it. Like that guy from 1000 ways to die.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> Yeah, obviously o.e
> Jokes, ppl, jokes
> Yur gonna see a lot of them from me.
> 
> what's trolling?



sneaking into people's bedrooms at night and lighting them on fire.


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> Anything having to do with nakedness or adult situations.
> 
> I recently realized that like 99.9 percent of furries are enthusiastic about that stuff.
> *tears run down cheeks*
> ...


 
*Runs around naked* 

;D

But srsly.

People who buy tails and wear them and meow or bark, and then hate on fursuiters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> People who buy tails and wear them and meow or bark, and then hate on fursuiters.


Yeah that part pisses me off, I've spent months on mine(almost done) and you all spent what half a week for a tail?
No offense to people that wear tails, just the ones that hate on fursuiters.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

What about people who don't wear tails and also hate fursuits? :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah that part pisses me off, I've spent months on mine(almost done) and you all spent what half a week for a tail?
> No offense to people that wear tails, just the ones that hate on fursuiters.



I understand people not liking fur-suits, and there is nothing wrong with that. But sometimes it's pretty obvious that the only reason some people direct negativity towards suiters is jealousy.

For some people it was hard enough working up the nerve to wear that tail. But to see people who have the nerve to put on an entire costume? People can envy that, and in their envy decide to be negative to hide their real emotions. EDIT: Sometimes people just don't have the ability to save up so they envy people who can get the money together for a fur-suit. So they resort to being negative or nasty towards the whole subject.

That...that kind of behavior in general throws me off. That's not limited to just this specific issue itself. I really can't stand how pathetic people can be over jealousy. I've been subject to all kinds of stupid shit just because people can't get over being a little envious. If I envy someone I don't go out of the way to treat them like shit or belittle what they are into. If someone has something I wish I had, that's a chance to set a goal for myself and work towards it. There is no reason to resort to pathetic juvenile behavior.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What about people who don't wear tails and also hate fursuits? :V


Then you're not a furry :V    You know I wonder what percent of furries actually wear stuff like that... probably not alot


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then you're not a furry :V    You know I wonder what percent of furries actually wear stuff like that... probably not alot


HOW DARE YOU DOUBT MY FURRINESS I HAVE OVER 9000 GIGS OF YIFFY PRONZ ON MY PC >=(


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HOW DARE YOU DOUBT MY FURRINESS I HAVE OVER 9000 GIGS OF YIFFY PRONZ ON MY PC >=(



yeah? well I have 9001gigs so there, nya.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> yeah? well I have 9001gigs so there, nya.



I have 0 gigs...and I'm more furry than the rest of you. So there!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> yeah? well I have 9001gigs so there, nya.


Well, I'm in the process of torrenting a furry porn dvd so now I have more than youuuuuuuuuuuuu!11!1


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What about people who don't wear tails and also hate fursuits? :V



they're just jealous.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they're just jealous.


But... I'm not jealous, I just don't like fursuits =(


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Tookieloo123 said:


> Yeah, obviously o.e
> Jokes, ppl, jokes
> Yur gonna see a lot of them from me.
> 
> what's trolling?



Google: Saving people from major embarrassments, one search at a time!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not jealous, I just don't like fursuits =(



-Pulls out a doll-

Now show me where Tigger touched you.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Serious business.



SRS BSNS*


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> -Pulls out a doll-
> 
> Now show me where Tigger touched you.


*points to crotch*

T-there.... =(


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm not jealous, I just don't like fursuits =(



you're secretly jealous.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're secretly jealous.



Nuh uh. I don't like costumes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh. I don't like costumes.



you're just in self denial.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're just in self denial.



Next thing you know we'll find a youtube video of him in a suit dancing to "Dancing with Myself". :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Next thing you know we'll find a youtube video of him in a suit dancing to "Dancing with Myself". :V



PANTS ON THE GROUND!
PANTS ON THE GROUND!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

No damnit I hate fursuits! I also hate hugs...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No damnit I hate fursuits! I also hate hugs...



*glomps in fursuit*
O HAI THERE


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *glomps in fursuit*
> O HAI THERE


That. That right there is my worst fear.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That. That right there is my worst fear.



I AM YOUR WORST FEAR. 

most of the time I usually am.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I AM YOUR WORST FEAR.
> 
> most of the time I usually am.


Please don't rape me in a fursuit...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> PANTS ON THE GROUND!
> PANTS ON THE GROUND!




oh, dancing with myself
oh, dancing with myself
Well there's nothing to lose
And there's nothing to prove
And I'm dancing with myself


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Please don't rape me in a fursuit...



would that make you quiver in fear?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> oh, dancing with myself
> oh, dancing with myself
> Well there's nothing to lose
> And there's nothing to prove
> And I'm dancing with myself



I actually heard a disco remix of that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I actually heard a disco remix of that.



lol


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

The thing that irks me the most is probably that many furries seem to use their fursonas as a sort of "compensation" for low-self esteem...that, and the furries who ONLY want to yiff, and do nothing other than that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> The thing that irks me the most is probably that many furries seem to use their fursonas as a sort of "compensation" for low-self esteem...that, and the furries who ONLY want to yiff, and do nothing other than that.



agreed. I dont mind yiff.. but... c'mon... ONLY doing that? that's lame writing.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> agreed. I dont mind yiff.. but... c'mon... ONLY doing that? that's lame writing.



If they couldn't get poon as a normal joe, they thought they could get all sorts of poon as a furry.


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> agreed. I dont mind yiff.. but... c'mon... ONLY doing that? that's lame writing.



It is. There are a lot better things you can write about. It's fine to yiff sometimes (at least, in my book) but continuously?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> would that make you quiver in fear?


Yes. Fear and disgust.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. Fear and disgust.



then I'll whip you.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> then I'll whip you.


I see where you're going with this...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I see where you're going with this...



took you long enough..


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> took you long enough..


Well I picked up the vibe, I just felt like going with it.


----------



## Geek (Jan 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you want to believe that I am painting a sunnier picture than what is happening you go ahead an believe that. You can't let the whole thing where the public might remember CSI the Episode or that Vanity Fair thing, or that Trya Banks thing...get in the way of going out and having fun. How are you going to change perceptions if you don't put yourself out there and give them something better and nicer to look at? In my area we change perceptions by doing something that matters.
> 
> That said...those kids at the bowling alley, or at the market, or at the golf course....all they will really know is that they had a good time being around the walking stuffed animals. They are wonderful in this aspect that they tend to be naive and innocent enough to not sit there and do what some adults will do and think "Oh, freaks who have sex in suit". They see it for what it is. They don't go too deep and ruin it by bringing up irrelevance.



There's a story in one of Chuck Palahniuk's books, I think Stranger Than Fiction about people walking around in animal suits, that are openly kicked, attacked, called slurs, and other things.

And of course kids and those with mental retardation will like you, they probably think you're paid to be there. I don't know if you've ever had a conversation with someone with a mental defect, but their world-view is quite different from most people, it's usually a lot happier, also.

If someone has the lack of intelligence to ask why people have to fight, then they aren't exactly the best person to use as an example, unless it's an example of innocence.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2010)

Geek said:


> There's a story in one of Chuck Palahniuk's books, I think Stranger Than Fiction about people walking around in animal suits, that are openly kicked, attacked, called slurs, and other things.
> 
> And of course kids and those with mental retardation will like you, they probably think you're paid to be there. I don't know if you've ever had a conversation with someone with a mental defect, but their world-view is quite different from most people, it's usually a lot happier, also.
> 
> If someone has the lack of intelligence to ask why people have to fight, then they aren't exactly the best person to use as an example, unless it's an example of innocence.



Such stories are usually associated with mascots. That said, I know not everyone is going to appreciate the entire thing. Not everyone is going to be friendly about it. That's okay.

When I bring up the children(and the mentally handi-capped) I'm just pointing out their innocence. It's something I appreciate that they see it for what it is because they are innocent. I suppose I could point out that it's not just the kids or the handi-capped that are thrilled by the whole thing. I've had multiple experiences where the adults are thrilled by the entire thing too. Adults and teenagers can and often have reacted positively to the entire thing.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> took you long enough..



Goddamnit, your avatar just throws off my focus when scrolling down a page.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Goddamnit, your avatar just throws off my focus when scrolling down a page.


It's bobbing it's head along with the song I'm listening to. It's great!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's bobbing it's head along with the song I'm listening to. It's great!



The song you are listing to sucks.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The song you are listing to sucks.


Excuse me sirs but Led Zeppelin does not suck.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 26, 2010)

I think people fusuiting in well to me "creepy" looking costumes,genitalia definitely fits into that category, it just makes me feel like those who put more time into their fursuits are the only ones who deserve to wear them.


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Excuse me sirs but Led Zeppelin does not suck.


agreed... who's led zeppelin again?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> agreed... who's led zeppelin again?


How the hell can you _not_ know who Led Zeppelin is?


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How the hell can you _not_ know who Led Zeppelin is?


i wasn't around in the 80s?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i wasn't around in the 80s?


Either was I :V


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i wasn't around in the 80s?




*sigh* Actually Led Zeppelin was more of a 70's band...


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

footfoe said:


> i wasn't around in the 80s?


Goddamn I'm starting to feel old.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

footfoe said:


> agreed... who's led zeppelin again?



How can you agree with a statement when you don't know WHO led Zeppelin is?



Taren Fox said:


> Goddamn I'm starting to feel old.



I was born in 1983 I was just a wee boy in the 80's. 

But even I know who Led Zeppelin are.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Things that irk me? Every day there is a new topic on the forum about how people get off. Today the topic is plushphilia.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Things that irk me? Every day there is a new topic on the forum about how people get off. Today the topic is plushphilia.



Do I even want to check out that thread?


fuck it I will, I'm bored.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do I even want to check out that thread?
> 
> 
> fuck it I will, I'm bored.


Build-A-Bear porn!


----------



## Geek (Jan 29, 2010)

> I understand people not liking fur-suits, and there is nothing wrong with that. But sometimes it's pretty obvious that the only reason some people direct negativity towards suiters is jealousy.



...

Well split my atoms, I really don't know what to say to that, I can only imagine that "sometimes" is some strange new meaning of the phrase "hardly ever" Even a large portion of cosplay nerds quite adamantly do not even want to be associated with fursuiters.



> For some people it was hard enough working up the nerve to wear that tail. But to see people who have the nerve to put on an entire costume? People can envy that, and in their envy decide to be negative to hide their real emotions. EDIT: Sometimes people just don't have the ability to save up so they envy people who can get the money together for a fur-suit. So they resort to being negative or nasty towards the whole subject



I would think wearing a full costume takes less nerve. I mean, with a tail and ears you're still recognizably you and people can attach your face to it. With a full costume you're effectively anonymous and can even lead a double life where no one you know outside of furry even knows about it.



> That...that kind of behavior in general throws me off. That's not limited to just this specific issue itself. I really can't stand how pathetic people can be over jealousy. I've been subject to all kinds of stupid shit just because people can't get over being a little envious. If I envy someone I don't go out of the way to treat them like shit or belittle what they are into. If someone has something I wish I had, that's a chance to set a goal for myself and work towards it. There is no reason to resort to pathetic juvenile behavior.



I really don't buy this at all. In fact I'd wager that jealousy makes up so small a portion of the motive behind ridicule towards fursuiters as to be statistically negligible.
But then, I'm thinking about people who are not furries (A safe bet we're talking that majority of the population of just about everywhere outside of dedicated furry communes, if that exists, I wouldn't know.) Perhaps jealousy is a problem within the furry community. I can safely say that I am too scared of encountering inflated-shitting-dick-nipple porn to investigate.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I gotta throw my opinion out:
1) Cub art is cruel I guess you could put it.
2) Most furry words don't bother me. I find "yiff" and "pawing off" almost more natural than what the next guy would say.
3) Trolls, nuff said
4) People that take furrydom to the extremes. Suits are fine but some people eat, sleep, and breath furry.
5) "Humans", or furry "nonbelievers?" This is a place where people can have a good time by expressing similarities with one another. 
6) I can't really say much about people wanting to be accepted in open arms cause if you think about it, some of them just need a place to go and let out their emotions.


----------



## Dass (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish to add the fact that I can't get a straight answer as to what happens at a convention.

Come on. Don't make me waste $30 on that.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

Add that furries have a bad taste in music to this, cause most of them do :V



Dass said:


> I wish to add the fact that I can't get a straight answer as to what happens at a convention.
> 
> Come on. Don't make me waste $30 on that.



I've never been to one (can't decide if I ever want to...) but from what I've gathered: By day you wander around and buy porn, by night you dance like an autistic kid at a rave and then go back to someone's hotel room/temporary sex dungeon for booze and drugs.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Add that furries have a bad taste in music to this, cause most of them do :V
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to one (can't decide if I ever want to...) but from what I've gathered: By day you wander around and buy porn, by night you dance like an autistic kid at a rave and then go back to someone's hotel room/temporary sex dungeon for booze and drugs.



I could visualize it as pretty much a big party. Drinks and carrying on, although there would be stories to share, people to meet, ya know, stuff like that. 

Wow I used commas entirely too much during that ^^ oh well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 29, 2010)

Dass said:


> I wish to add the fact that I can't get a straight answer as to what happens at a convention.
> 
> Come on. Don't make me waste $30 on that.


It's cause most of the people that go get stupidly drunk and won't remember any of the weekend.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I gotta throw my opinion out:
> 1)* Cub art is cruel I guess you could put it.*
> 2) Most furry words don't bother me. I find "yiff" and "pawing off" almost more natural than what the next guy would say.
> 3) *Trolls, nuff said*
> ...



Point one: I agree cub porn is not nice, but I fail to see how something fictional is "cruel" 

Point three: Just ignore the trolls.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Point one: I agree cub porn is not nice, but I fail to see how something fictional is "cruel"
> 
> Point three: Just ignore the trolls.



Go search for a puppy getting ass rammed....then ask me how it's "cruel".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Go search for a puppy getting ass rammed....then ask me how it's "cruel".



A real puppy?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A real puppy?



either or.....Both are cruel...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> either or.....Both are cruel...



Real Kiddie porn: Cruel and unethical. (Look up Cambodia and Child trafficking)

Cub porn: Wrong but it does not involve child trafficking... it is just plainly disgusting. :V


The only thing that makes them equal is that they are both CP.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> either or.....Both are cruel...



You seem to be failing at separating reality from fiction. How can any fictional character, be it live action movie, cartoon or a picture be cruel when the characters do not exist?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You seem to be failing at separating reality from fiction. How can any fictional character, be it live action movie, cartoon or a picture be cruel when the characters do not exist?



I think it is because it is snuff, both versions are cruel....maybe?

But the definition of "Cruel" to him is skewed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think it is because it is snuff, both versions are cruel....maybe?
> 
> But the definition of "Cruel" to him is skewed.




Hell there are a lot of things drawn that are disturbing and shouldn't be drawn, however I still see a drawing as just that, fictional.

Maybe I view it the wrong way.....I dunno.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hell there are a lot of things drawn that are disturbing and shouldn't be drawn, however I still see a drawing as just that, fictional.
> 
> Maybe I view it the wrong way.....I dunno.



It's all based on perspective.

Even though it is ficitonal, you can be disturbed by it. I am disturbed by Fatfur art, even though it is fiction, but another person may not be.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hell there are a lot of things drawn that are disturbing and shouldn't be drawn, however I still see a drawing as just that, fictional.
> 
> Maybe I view it the wrong way.....I dunno.



Huh, I never really thought about how we each look at things...I see furry art as almost a window to a nice scene. If the window is bad, it then ruins the scene.

What I'm trying to say is I look at furry art/yiff as something of happyness and pleasure and cub yiff isn't either of these to me.


----------



## Trinholdt (Jan 29, 2010)

Fursuits and inflation/growth.

Fursuits: I won't even bother to explain why this is just kinda weird. I'm fairly sure the majority of furries would *NOT* act out their sexual fantasies or everyday life in a suit. And if they do, well... I don't know. Their choice, I suppose.

Inflation/Growth: *HOW DO YOU GET AN ERECTION FROM FURRIES BEING PUMPED FULL OF AIR OR SPERM AND EXPLODING. OR OVERSIZED BREASTS OR PENIS, CHRIST WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU**

*No offense to people that actually like this... >___>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Huh, I never really thought about how we each look at things...I see furry art as almost a window to a nice scene. If the window is bad, it then ruins the scene.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is I look at furry art/yiff as something of happyness and pleasure and cub yiff isn't either of these to me.



That is an interesting perspective.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

Trinholdt said:


> Fursuits and inflation/growth.
> 
> Fursuits: I won't even bother to explain why this is just kinda weird. I'm fairly sure the majority of furries would *NOT* act out their sexual fantasies or everyday life in a suit. And if they do, well... I don't know. Their choice, I suppose.
> 
> ...



I agree with the inflation/growth part...it's just unrealistic which I hate, I'm a fan of anatomically correct art =).

 I also agree with your fursuits argument for the most part. I could see it being a kinky at-home or with friends kinda deal but in everyday life it just gives other furries a bad name by making us look like freaks. (Sorry if it offends anyone but this is my honest opinion)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is an interesting perspective.




What can I say, I'm a man who see's things in a different light.
<--- Yay, I'm a ninja now.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2010)

What also urks me:

*People who treat the fandom as a hug box:* We are not paid to be your therapist. Leave your problems off of the internet.

*People who call other people trolls because of differences in opinion:* If you don't like the person's opinion, well guess what? it is an opinion. If you call a person a troll because of their opinion, your contribution to the current discussion is forefit. 


*People who have to tell everyone about X fetish: * Stop treating it like a badge of Honor. Fetishes are meant for your private use, not for the whole world to know you are into "X" fetish.

*White Knights of the fandom:* Defending negative things will not earn you a heroic title or a medal, it just makes you just as bad as the deviants you are defending.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Trinholdt said:


> Fursuits and inflation/growth.
> 
> Fursuits: *I won't even bother to explain why this is just kinda weird. I'm fairly sure the majority of furries would NOT act out their sexual fantasies or everyday life in a suit. And if they do, well... I don't know. Their choice, I suppose.*
> 
> ...



Most fursuiters DO NOT do anything sexual in their fursuits.


----------



## Eliethewolf (Jan 29, 2010)

What bothers me is that the furries that want "acceptance" from people but claim they hate humans. How does that work?

Actually the furries that claim they hate humans bug me. You don't hate humans, you love your family and friends I'm sure, and they're humans. If you truly hate humans you'd probably kill yourself because you ARE one! 

Thats the only really fandom-specific thing that really irks me.


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Most fursuiters DO NOT do anything sexual in their fursuits.



Not to mention most fursuits cost hundreds of dollars. Why would they want to ruin them? : /


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Bir said:


> Not to mention most fursuits cost hundreds of dollars. Why would they want to ruin them? : /



Exactly.

I have tried searching some website, I don't remember what it is called now, but some dude in an xat chat linked us all to some guy jacking off in a fursuit, so I decided to search the site for more just to find out how populour it was, and it turned back very few results.

Yes fursuit sex is there but is a very small minority. It is a shame many people bioth furry and non furry tend to blow fursuit sex way out of proportion.


----------



## Bir (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I have tried searching some website, I don't remember what it is called now, but some dude in an xat chat linked us all to some guy jacking off in a fursuit, so I decided to search the site for more just to find out how populour it was, and it turned back very few results.
> 
> Yes fursuit sex is there but is a very small minority. It is a shame many people bioth furry and non furry tend to blow fursuit sex way out of proportion.



Yep. It's annoying to hear my boss whisper that into my ear every time a furry finds him/herself into the RenFaire. xP


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

One thing that irks me are furries who are intent on mixing reality with fiction "You can't have a hybrid fursona cause those two species can't mate irl"

Bullshit, the fandom was based around fictional characters, characters like cartoon characters that defy the laws of nature and don't DIE when smashed with an anvil, or fall from great heights, or run over by a car, yet despite this, some furries still want to mix reality with, what to me, is a fandom based on fiction. Anthro's do not exist irl, and probably wont exist for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> One thing that irks me are furries who are intent on mixing reality with fiction "You can't have a hybrid fursona cause those two species can't mate irl"
> 
> Bullshit, the fandom was based around fictional characters, characters like cartoon characters that defy the laws of nature and don't DIE when smashed with an anvil, or fall from great heights, or run over by a car, yet despite this, some furries still want to mix reality with, what to me, is a fandom based on fiction. Anthro's do not exist irl, and probably wont exist for the foreseeable future.



Gryphons, dragons, and the like are nothing but composites of other creates to make a new one...so it does not matter.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I gotta throw my opinion out:
> 1) Cub art is cruel I guess you could put it.
> 2) Most furry words don't bother me. I find "yiff" and "pawing off" almost more natural than what the next guy would say.
> 3) Trolls, nuff said
> ...



Stupid muggles and their not understanding Mag..I mean Furries


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

Eliethewolf said:


> What bothers me is that the furries that want "acceptance" from people but claim they hate humans. How does that work?
> 
> Actually the furries that claim they hate humans bug me. You don't hate humans, you love your family and friends I'm sure, and they're humans. If you truly hate humans you'd probably kill yourself because you ARE one!
> 
> Thats the only really fandom-specific thing that really irks me.



SCREW ME! I mean umm... I was gonna commit Hari Kiri cuz I hate humans but I don't really and you know... I don't wanna die


----------



## RedneckFur (Jan 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What also urks me:
> 
> *People who treat the fandom as a hug box:* We are not paid to be your therapist. Leave your problems off of the internet.
> 
> ...


 
THIS is perfect.  I want to print it out and post it on the wall!


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

whiners.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> whiners.



c:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> whiners.



That's what humans do.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

Wtf is with the trolls, I mean really...


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's what humans do.


i've heard plenty of animals whine. the damn dog always whines whenever she wants to go outside, the fucking cats whine whenever they think i'm going to feed them and the guinea pig whines just because that's the sound she makes. 
also, furries are humans i'm not sure if no one told you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Wtf is with the trolls, I mean really...


Most "trolls" are other furries that just got sick and tired of all the shit in the fandom.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's what humans do.


yep humans are really good at like five things bitching,taking things out of context,being dumb as hell,being unacepting and fucking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yep humans are really good at like five things bitching,taking things out of context,being dumb as hell,being unacepting and fucking.


Wow sounds just like the fandom.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yep humans are really good at like five things bitching,taking things out of context,being dumb as hell,being unacepting and fucking.




Well, I'll agree with that and I really don't like it but even in a world of furryness that would happen.It's almost inevitable. Ohh this leads me to another quote of the week! "People are stupid but individuals are intelligent." (pretty much saying one person knows what he/she's talking about but if you throw them in a group, things get screwed up).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yep humans are really good at like five things bitching,taking things out of context,being dumb as hell,being unacepting and *fucking.*


Dry humping is the pride and the masterpiece of humanity.
The other four things you named are naturally placed in everyone, although not everyone has all the beautiful five.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, I'll agree with that and I really don't like it but even in a world of furryness that would happen.It's almost inevitable. Ohh this leads me to another quote of the week! *"People are stupid but individuals are intelligent." *(pretty much saying one person knows what he/she's talking about but if you throw them in a group, things get screwed up).



great quote!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> great quote!




Thanks =). Glad to hear someone halfway appreciates my words of wisdom/confidence/individuality.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Thanks =). Glad to hear someone halfway appreciates my words of wisdom/confidence/individuality.


keep your eyes sharp and your mind sharper nowa days to many people have let there's get dull.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> keep your eyes sharp and your mind sharper nowa days to many people have let there's get dull.



That is very true. People just try to take the short way out and it never leads them to where they want. It's like trying to cross a mountain, yeah you could fly over it but you miss the scenic routes around it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That is very true. People just try to take the short way out and it never leads them to where they want. It's like trying to cross a mountain, yeah you could fly over it but you miss the scenic routes around it.


and the many things that could happen when you take the time to enjoy the world.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and the many things that could happen when you take the time to enjoy the world.



Hmm that is also true.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and the many things that could happen when you take the time to enjoy the world.



I think if everyone was doing this at all times, then they would be much happier. Also I believe we may be rid of one of the five if everyone did that. :smile:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I think if everyone was doing this at all times, then they would be much happier. Also I believe we may be rid of one of the five if everyone did that. :smile:


agreed


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2010)

Not particular to the fandom in general, but I see it a LOT of furry-related forums: escapees from /b/ who seem to think that any thread about any remotely serious topic MUST be gummed up with pointless crap.

Fictional, but not uncommon, example:

Thread: How does being a furry affect you spiritually?

OP:  [appropriate post]
Response #1: There is no afterlife... [begins discussion against the very concept of spirituality]
Response #2: Putting my penis into a ghost!
Response #3: Dude #1 is wrong because the Bible says... [takes the bait from Response #1 and begins religious debate]
Response #4: Putting my ghost into a penis!
Response #5: [religious debate]
Response #6: OP is a penis
Response #7: Penis!
Response #8: [religious debate]

_...on to page 11..._

Response #226: [religious debate]
Response #227: [religious debate]
Response #228: PEEEENNNNIIIISSS!!!!!
Response #229, the OP: WTF, it's only been an hour and _*no one has responded to my OP in 228 posts?!*_


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Not particular to the fandom in general, but I see it a LOT of furry-related forums: escapees from /b/ who seem to think that any thread about any remotely serious topic MUST be gummed up with pointless crap.


*raises hand* I just derail religious threads cause they're annoying as hell and are never funny well unless you derail them.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *raises hand* I just derail religious threads cause they're annoying as hell and are never funny well unless you derail them.


So why not just ignore them?  Do all threads have to be funny & of interest to you for their existence to be justified?  You may find it annoying, but others may actually want to discuss whatever the thread's about!


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

Telnac said:


> So why not just ignore them?  Do all threads have to be funny & of interest to you for their existence to be justified?  You may find it annoying, but others may actually want to discuss whatever the thread's about!


I've given up on religious threads.
And political threads.
Because in both cases, people come in with no goal other than to insult every religion they can think of, and tell everyone how stupid they are for being religious and not atheist.

Political threads are the same, except it's Democrats insulting Republicans.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I've given up on religious threads.
> And political threads.
> Because in both cases, people come in with no goal other than to insult every religion they can think of, and tell everyone how stupid they are for being religious and not atheist.
> 
> Political threads are the same, except it's Democrats insulting Republicans.



Political threads = more fun than religious ones.  
I'm atheist, but people can believe what they want as long as it doesn't impede upon my rights (i.e marriage, adoption of a child, living, etc.).

But politics.
Mmm.  I love to rip apart people on both the left and right wings.  
Because, as I've said, there are total fucking nimrods on both ends.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Political threads = more fun than religious ones.
> I'm atheist, but people can believe what they want as long as it doesn't impede upon my rights (i.e marriage, adoption of a child, living, etc.).
> 
> But politics.
> ...


I don't really follow politics much, so when I get into political conversations, I usually end up reverting to moral debates, or pointing out the obvious.

I do better in religious threads, seeing as how I have a clue of what I'm talking about. But, still, being insulted in every other post when you're trying to have a discussion gets old after a while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I've given up on religious threads.
> And political threads.
> Because in both cases, people come in with no goal other than to insult every religion they can think of, and tell everyone how stupid they are for being religious and not atheist.
> 
> Political threads are the same, except it's Democrats insulting Republicans.


Seconded



We get it people most furries are agnostic/atheist and/or democrat no shit, but do people seriously need to spam the forums with the threads.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jan 30, 2010)

People who think they're NOT human. Honestly...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Seconded
> 
> 
> 
> We get it people most furries are agnostic/atheist and/or democrat no shit, but do people seriously need to spam the forums with the threads.



I believe that most people are agnostic/atheist and/or Democrats so there will be spammers like that in many threads, and even in real life. Now if we figured out a way to ban those who believe in these things from real life...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

people who constantly think everything is furry..
like disney movies or old cartoons..

or these:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> people who constantly think everything is furry..
> like disney movies or old cartoons..
> 
> or these:




I agree too. I hate it when people relate everything to furrydom and FFS that stupid oversided dick is annoying, it's in my peripheral vision as I'm typing this and it's disturbing....


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I believe that most people are agnostic/atheist and/or Democrats so there will be spammers like that in many threads, and even in real life. Now if we figured out a way to ban those who believe in these things from real life...


Quite literally the *only *problem I have with people of different religions or atheist or whatever is that statistically around 80% of Americans are Christians, therefore 20% aren't but here's the kicker *15%* of americans hate christians that means 3/4 of people who aren't hate them.
Also 54% of americans are democrats but the republicans just vote more.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree too. I hate it when people relate everything to furrydom and FFS that stupid oversided dick is annoying, it's in my peripheral vision as I'm typing this and it's disturbing....



lol.
it's a thai amulet for love.
I see them all the time.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Quite literally the *only *problem I have with people of different religions or atheist or whatever is that statistically around 80% of Americans are Christians, therefore 20% aren't but here's the kicker *15%* of americans hate christians that means 3/4 of people who aren't hate them.
> Also 54% of americans are democrats but the republicans just vote more.


Meh.

Religion is a hard thing to judge. Especially in a census. Many people will simply say they are Christian, even though they don't go to church and may have never even read the bible. However, if you start placing definitions on what it takes to be part of a religion you take away the aspect of individual interpretation, which is a sticky situation.

It's a bad subject all around, with most people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Meh.
> 
> Religion is a hard thing to judge. Especially in a census. Many people will simply say they are Christian, even though they don't go to church and may have never even read the bible. However, if you start placing definitions on what it takes to be part of a religion you take away the aspect of individual interpretation, which is a sticky situation.
> 
> It's a bad subject all around, with most people.


Wow careful, we're about hit a religion discussion head on, press R or Z twice!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Meh.
> 
> Religion is a hard thing to judge. Especially in a census. Many people will simply say they are Christian, even though they don't go to church and may have never even read the bible. However, if you start placing definitions on what it takes to be part of a religion you take away the aspect of individual interpretation, which is a sticky situation.
> 
> It's a bad subject all around, with most people.



woah woah woah...

I once saw a study that said only 54% of america are christian... the  other percentage hold "christian values"... and the rest is california.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Quite literally the *only *problem I have with people of different religions or atheist or whatever is that statistically around 80% of Americans are Christians, therefore 20% aren't but here's the kicker *15%* of americans hate christians that means 3/4 of people who aren't hate them.
> Also 54% of americans are democrats but the republicans just vote more.


Actually, that doesn't mean they're all non-christians.  Consider for a moment that there are Christians that believe in the mass-murder of other Christians because _they're protestant instead of catholic_, for instance.  It's not unreasonable to assume some of them are Christians that hate the Pope and the like for not wiping out all but their favorite type of Christian.

And now back to the topic on hand:  I gave my answer.  Pages back.  Look it up - it'll eat up time and keep us off the religious topic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> woah woah woah...
> 
> I once saw a study that said only 54% of america are christian... the  other percentage hold "christian values"... and the rest is california.


It's hard to tell the difference between people with christian values and actual christians.


Attaman said:


> Actually, that doesn't mean they're all non-christians.  Consider for a moment that there are Christians that believe in the mass-murder of other Christians because _they're protestant instead of catholic_, for instance.  It's not unreasonable to assume some of them are Christians that hate the Pope and the like for not wiping out all but their favorite type of Christian.
> 
> And now back to the topic on hand:  I gave my answer.  Pages back.  Look it up - it'll eat up time and keep us off the religious topic.


So so true Attaman, someone at my church would kill the pope if she had a chance....

CRAP! We derailed into religion!  Quick someone press R or Z twice!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> CRAP! We derailed into religion!  Quick someone press R or Z twice!


Sorry.  I tend to have that effect in many threads, just because I'm one of those 20% of furries who aren't atheist/agnostic.

But my beef isn't with atheists or agnostics.  I love having lively discussions about matters of faith with anyone of any faith, including those with no faith.  It's just when someone arrives with the only comment being: "Because I stuck my penis in God's mouth AND HE LIKED IT!!!" that I can have only one response:  Ugh...


----------



## krystle (Jan 31, 2010)

as a hardcore atheist, i can honestly say i tend not to drag my beliefs on religion into a separate area of my life that has nothing to do with it. i've never had a problem with religion or religious people in the fandom, in fact my best friend in the fandom is a conservative republican christian (opposite of my beliefs) and we've never had problems. i like to think that those who have problems with atheist/agnostic furries might just be having problems with those individuals' personalities. some people just tend to like pissing off others.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 31, 2010)

Everything.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Flying dicks.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

In the SecondLife clubs everyone has to walk around with a five dollar footlong dick hanging out of their character's pants. >> What ever happened to "Dress to Impress"?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 31, 2010)

krystle said:


> as a hardcore atheist, i can honestly say i tend not to drag my beliefs on religion into a separate area of my life that has nothing to do with it. i've never had a problem with religion or religious people in the fandom, in fact my best friend in the fandom is a conservative republican christian (opposite of my beliefs) and we've never had problems. i like to think that those who have problems with atheist/agnostic furries might just be having problems with those individuals' personalities. some people just tend to like pissing off others.



I'm not an atheist, though I am subscribed to some of the best YT Atheists on YT. There is just something about Atheists I like, could be because they are so logical in their way of thinking. I have my beliefs but I don;t class myself as part of any religious group, but that is for a religious topic. Two of my best friends believe in satan, yet I believe in god, two entirely different beliefs yet we get on like a house on fire.

Religious furries, from what I have personally seen, seem much better people than non furry religious people.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> In the SecondLife clubs everyone has to walk around with a five dollar footlong dick hanging out of their character's pants. >> What ever happened to "Dress to Impress"?


I don't play SL, but please tell me you're joking...


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't play SL, but please tell me you're joking...


No sir.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No sir.


God damnit furries


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit furries


Second life worthes nothing!
THERE IS EVEN MORE FURRY IN CODMW2.
OMG HOW I LIKE THAT GAME.
Also, SL doesn't have ninjas.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

e.e SL clubs sirsly need dresscodes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> e.e SL clubs sirsly need dresscodes.



Dunno what clubs you go to on SL but I have never seen such things.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

You can try going to clubs in first life :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Dunno what clubs you go to on SL but I have never seen such things.


GYC is pretty bad.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can try going to clubs in first life :V


It's hard when you are living in the sticks. Plus no Matrix-cyber-punk raves in my area. Gotta get that fix on SL. :B


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's hard when you are living in the sticks. Plus no Matrix-cyber-punk raves in my area. Gotta get that fix on SL. :B


Also first life has no bondage yiffing :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also first life has no bondage yiffing :V


Only in the Matrix-cyber-punk raves.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also first life has no bondage yiffing :V


First life is reality.
Second life is the nerd that faps to lady gaga.


----------



## krystle (Jan 31, 2010)

ahhhww.  i fap to lady gaga.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2010)

krystle said:


> ahhhww.  i fap to lady gaga.


You are an expection!
Because you are both female and a furry I mark you as a cute furry and thus you can't be a nerd.
Also, I don't suffer from SL and thus I can't hate more than I hate ... some other things.
Feel free to use it, but I got bigger things to do.
YES ACR


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Jan 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this.
> it's like doing a fat chick.



 Except the fat chick in the costume has a raging hardon.


----------



## krystle (Jan 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You are an expection!
> Because you are both female and a furry I mark you as a cute furry and thus you can't be a nerd.
> Also, I don't suffer from SL and thus I can't hate more than I hate ... some other things.
> Feel free to use it, but I got bigger things to do.
> YES ACR


but i also don't mess with that second life stuff either.  >:B
you confuse me once more.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 31, 2010)

animal planet its gone from educational to Mtv with animals.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hehe, can anyone say Jackass, Viva La Bam, Nitro Circus, etc.

Gotta love em but you just gotta facepaw every time you think of it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You are an expection!
> Because you are both female and a furry I mark you as a cute furry and thus you can't be a nerd.
> Also, I don't suffer from SL and thus I can't hate more than I hate ... some other things.
> Feel free to use it, but I got bigger things to do.
> YES ACR


I don't get why anyone "hates" SecondLife. If you don't like it, don't play it. Simple really. I don't like DnD, but I don't go running around saying I hate it.


----------



## RedneckFur (Feb 1, 2010)

Things in the fandom that irk me?
Easy...

1. Furs that take the fandom way too seriouslly.
2. Vore fetishists.  Thats just creepy.
3. Acceptance.  Generally, its a good thing, but I've found that as a whole, the fandom is accepting of EVERYTHING.  Its kinda scary.
4. Cub porn.  Gross.  just gross.
5. Flamers.  I get that youre gay.  its cool. I'm gay too.  But I dont need to see the fact that you're gay from 3 states away.  You're identity as a human being is NOT your sexual orientation...it should only be a small part of who you are.
6. Furs that "hate humans"
7. Furs that choose to use the fandom as their councilor for their strange, and often imagined personal problems.
8. Furs that beg for donations to help them buy a commision or fursuit.

Outside of those things, I find that I pretty much love the fandom.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't get why anyone "hates" SecondLife. If you don't like it, don't play it. Simple really. I don't like DnD, but I don't go running around saying I hate it.


Because it's an obsession to most?
I actually like SL for the most part.

But I still find it hilarious that when I went to a furry con I saw some guy in a room alone playing SL on his laptop, when there were tons of people socializing right there. >>


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Because it's an obsession to most?
> I actually like SL for the most part.
> 
> But I still find it hilarious that when I went to a furry con I saw some guy in a room alone playing SL on his laptop, when there were tons of people socializing right there. >>



Best failblog right there ><


----------



## HiroJudgement (Feb 1, 2010)

Pixels.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I don't get why anyone "hates" SecondLife. If you don't like it, don't play it. Simple really. I don't like DnD, but I don't go running around saying I hate it.



I hate it because I have friends who I barely get to talk to because they are always playing that fucking game. It is like they are addicted to the game and forget they have a first life, some people treat SL as their first life.


----------



## Sono_hito (Feb 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate it because I have friends who I barely get to talk to because they are always playing that fucking game. It is like they are addicted to the game and forget they have a first life, some people treat SL as their first life.


 Ive been there. But at times my Second Life was better than my first. A bit escapist i admit, but living in utah...your options are pretty limited for improving your situation.


----------



## furatail (Feb 1, 2010)

Close-minded people who brag about being open-minded. Those people who will brag about supporting all these progressive movements because those movements are popular, yet will belittle you if you tell them your own differences.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate it because I have friends who I barely get to talk to because they are always playing that fucking game. It is like they are addicted to the game and forget they have a first life, some people treat SL as their first life.


Good friends always make time for their family and friends.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 1, 2010)

Why are most furry meets a bunch of fat faggots sitting around playing video games with more fat faggots sitting around watching them and eating junk food and potato chips?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> animal planet its gone from educational to Mtv with animals.


 
My thoughts exactly. 
The only thing I watch now is Animal Planet to the Xtreme. Cesar Milan's program is sort of boring for a dog lover who has not got any troubles with his dog and those animal soap operas with sync-voices are very cheesy.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

oh this is kinda off the record but censorship anywhere pisses me off its like dude its just breasts and a cock big fucking whoop its not like the kid doesn't have one and also when I'm watching a movie from another country and they blur the fucking sub titles What the fucks with that!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> oh this is kinda off the record but censorship anywhere pisses me off its like dude its just breasts and a cock big fucking whoop its not like the kid doesn't have one and also when I'm watching a movie from another country and they blur the fucking sub titles What the fucks with that!


Whoever introduced censorship should die!

Also I could never again play second life, I'm one of those gamers that has to get every last item in a game, second life is like crack for me.


----------



## Fluory (Feb 1, 2010)

Socially awkward or otherwise mentally challenged people. Being either of those things should not be something I have to generally assume when talking to people in the fandom. :| It's cool that they've found a place to talk to other people like them but man I just want to find some people who like furries who have a solid grasp on reality.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Fluory said:


> Socially awkward or otherwise mentally challenged people.


More so the socially awkward. I don't know many autistic furs.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Whoever introduced censorship should die!
> 
> Also I could never again play second life, I'm one of those gamers that has to get every last item in a game, second life is like crack for me.



i feel your pain try playing mass effect theres like 151 items yet you can only carry 150 :/


----------



## Dass (Feb 1, 2010)

Fluory said:


> Socially awkward or otherwise mentally challenged people. Being either of those things should not be something I have to generally assume when talking to people in the fandom. :| It's cool that they've found a place to talk to other people like them but man I just want to find some people who like furries who have a solid grasp on reality.



Feck you too, I'm not somehow mentally altering myself to please you.
<-- Asperger's
<-- Highly antisocial anyway
<-- Thinks he has solid grasp on reality
<-- Adding this post to list of things about the fandom etc.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> Close-minded people who brag about being open-minded. Those people who will brag about supporting all these progressive movements because those movements are popular, yet will belittle you if you tell them your own differences.



Pretty much This.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i feel your pain try playing mass effect theres like 151 items yet you can only carry 150 :/


actually theres over 450, I should know I cheated to get everything


Taren Fox said:


> More so the socially awkward. I don't know many  autistic furs.


yet I known in the past here a lot of furs would claim "I have Autism" on here as an excuse for some things.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG43LcH3CNo

Speaking of Mass Effect, Hanar annoy me. They are nothing but stupid jellyfish.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG43LcH3CNo
> 
> Speaking of Mass Effect, Hanar annoy me. They are nothing but stupid jellyfish.



you made my day thank you


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha, I made my Shepard a woman. When she says "stupid jellyfish" her voice sound much more funny.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 1, 2010)

OP: I beat you to something similar in the time of old: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53525

What irks me/gets me peeved is ignorance of most newfurs.

Also, furries who want to jump into some "oh murr" RP when you are just trying to have normal conversation.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 1, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Ive been there. But at times my Second Life was better than my first. A bit escapist i admit, but living in utah...your options are pretty limited for improving your situation.



I was once addicted to SL when I very first started playing it. But I haven't been on SL properly for ages, mainly because the computers graphics need updating. But I still refuse to let it become anything more than just a game if I ever decide to upgrade my graphics and play again.



Taren Fox said:


> Good friends always make time for their family and friends.



One of my friends does, though when he DJ's at a club he tends to be quiet, as it takes much of his attention and system resources, which is understandable, but he does manage to multi task pretty well.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

oh I got an irk people who are like It's hot when i get a paper cut and my mate shoves my finger up her nose its my fetish and then your like ok i have a fetish for...idk panties or what ever and then they flip balls on you how your fucked up blah blah blah


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i feel your pain try playing mass effect theres like 151 items yet you can only carry 150 :/


I had to stop playing pokemon cause I would play it for so long the songs would be in my head whenever I did something, like when I walked the walking song would be going on in my head, etc etc.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> oh I got an irk people who are like It's hot when i get a paper cut and my mate shoves my finger up her nose its my fetish and then your like ok i have a fetish for...idk panties or what ever and then they flip balls on you how your fucked up blah blah blah



I don't like hypocrites. Why do people see other fetishes as fucked up except their own?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't like hypocrites. Why do people see other fetishes as fucked up except their own?


hell my female friend has a fetish about being jewish and getting raped by nazis but hell what ever gets her off even though its a little strange.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

Lifestylers
The ones that believe or say you aren't a true furry cause you don't see it as a lifestyle


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 1, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hell my female friend has a fetish about being jewish and getting raped by nazis but hell what ever gets her off even though its a little strange.



Exactly, it does not matter what the fetish is, someone will find it strange. But there is no need to bitch people out over it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Lifestylers
> The ones that believe or say you aren't a true furry cause you don't see it as a lifestyle


Not really I'm a lifestylier and I don't see it as such, then again I'm probably the only sane one cause of how I became a furry.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not really I'm a lifestylier and I don't see it as such, then again I'm probably the only sane one cause of how I became a furry.


hence why I seperated them.
There is the "ok to hang around cause they got a grasp on things"
then there are the "HOLY SHIT YOU DO WHAT?"


----------



## Yrr (Feb 1, 2010)

guys humans suck and i hate them because i am an actually a dog


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 1, 2010)

Yrr said:


> guys humans suck and i hate them because i am an actually a dog


The people who actually believe this.

The constantly reoccurring "How did you become a furry?" threads.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Yrr said:


> guys humans suck and i hate them because i am an actually a dog



Woof.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Lifestylers
> The ones that believe or say you aren't a true furry cause you don't see it as a lifestyle



This.
I am a fur.
But I don't eat, breathe, or shit furry.  I just.. am.  
That makes lifestylers B'AAAAWWWW.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

Furries who neglect pets. >:[


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> OP: I beat you to something similar in the time of old: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53525
> 
> What irks me/gets me peeved is ignorance of most newfurs.
> 
> Also, furries who want to jump into some "oh murr" RP when you are just trying to have normal conversation.




Aw, darn.
:c


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Furries who neglect pets. >:[



Neglect them, yes.
But.
The furries/zoos that cling to furs who rape them does get more on my nerves as well.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No sir.



Oh my God.
That just kinda scared me away from SL.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Neglect them, yes.
> But.
> The furries/zoos that cling to furs who rape them does get more on my nerves as well.


It's a mixture of the two, really. They're both terrible.


----------

